#ubuntu-news 2009-07-06
<nhandler> Well, I finally decided to apply for ~ubuntu-fridge
#ubuntu-news 2009-07-07
<popey> Tuptime
<popey> er
<popey> how odd
<tyche> nhandler: FYI, I just added your key to the trusted side on SeaHorse.  Now, if I ever get to meet you, it'll get signed, too.
<nhandler> Glad to hear that tyche. I'm hoping to make it out to UDS this year (If I can get sponsored)
<tyche> That's way above my abilities.  Hee hee
<tyche> BTW, if you need a recommendation or testimonial for your bid for Fridge editor, let me know.
<tyche> And let me know where to put it.  Hee hee
<nhandler> tyche: I'll see what they ask for. From looking through the archives, it doesn't seem like they usually ask for them, but I do appreciate the offer
<nhandler> We were talking about possibly putting the Packaging Training sessions posts (or at least some of them) on the Fridge to get the word out more. We have done that for a couple of posts in the past. At least by being an editor, this will be a lot easier to do at the last minute when no Fridge editors are around
<tyche> You've done some good work for the UWN, and I appreciate it.
<tyche> I didn't know you needed them put up.
<nhandler> We haven't fully decided whether or not we are going to use the Fridge
<nhandler> I'll have to talk to Daniel some more about that
<tyche> I'm talking about the ones in the past.
<nhandler> We only had 1 or 2 in the past. We had an introduction to the entire program, and a "experiment" post
<tyche> Well, let me know if you need something approved
<nhandler> Will do :)
<nhandler> That reminds me, I should put together a blog post about the Team Reports
<tyche> While you're deciding what to write in your blog, take a look at this:  http://www.blap.com/joke.php?query=154
<nhandler> tyche: Nice story. I hadn't seen that before
<tyche> Every once in a while I find something that is truly deserving of praise.  Hee he
<tyche> (Usually, it's ME.  LOL)
<tyche> And yes, I laugh at my own jokes.  SOMEBODY intelligent needs to.
 * nhandler just sent the joke to another channel he is in
<tyche> There were some other good ones, but I would hesitate to even LINK to them in a family friendly channel
<nhandler> tyche: It doesn't look like I will be needing your testimonail ;)
<tyche> Someone gave you editorial rights?
<nhandler> tyche: Yep :D
<tyche> Congratulations!
<nhandler> Thanks tyche
<nhandler> Thanks a lot tyche for offering to mentor me
<tyche> I don't know that he'll accept me.  I may be too new to it myself.  But I know I can work with you simply because you've worked with me.
<tyche> And, in fact, I'm in.
<tyche> I just got the email.  You probably did, too.
<nhandler> Yep, 5 minutes ago ;)
<tyche> I mean his response to me (which, BTW, has got to be the fastest response in history of the lists.  Hee hee).
<nhandler> I also had a chat with Daniel earlier today, and he is up for trying to use the Fridge to announce the Packaging Training Sessions.
<tyche> From the mentoring side, ask lots of questions.  I'll try to answer them, and if I don't know the answers I'll try to find them.
<tyche> Sounds good.  Basic editing is really quite simple.
<nhandler> Don't worry. I'm planning on writing up my first post either tonight or first thing tomorrow
<tyche> kk.  Well, you know where to find me.
<nhandler> Yep, thanks again
<tyche> NP
<tyche> That's what I'm here for.
<tyche> brb
<tyche> Back
<boredandblogging> nhandler: glad you got daniel to agree, the proliferation of wordpress.com blogs is not really the most efficient way of doing things
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-12
<scott_ev> hey
<scott_ev> Dell cuddles Canonical for big Ubuntu fluffer love
<scott_ev> that title really really needs to be changed......do you know what a fluffer is?
<Pendulum> akgraner: scott_ev has a really good point there. is there any way to change the title slightly?
<akgraner> we don't change the titles we report them as they are listed
<Pendulum> *nods*
<akgraner> brb
<Pendulum> and I assume there are no other articles talking about the same thing?
<akgraner> I can't see what anyone is typing
<Pendulum> scott_ev: have you read the article?
<akgraner> and there are other uses for the word fluffer as well - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluffing
<scott_ev> no, I haven't read the article but a fluffer in the porn industry is the person that gets the man ready for his scene
<scott_ev> aweful
<scott_ev> akgraner: I see that my section isn't done....I can do it real quick if you want me to knock it out
<akgraner> it's done
<scott_ev> ok, I'm so sorry I didn't get it done earlier in the week before I quit my meds.  the withdrawls will be over before next week's release
<akgraner> again no worries - I just hope you feel better :-)
<akgraner> I'm just fixing the camelcases right now
<scott_ev> I just noticed that there are only 2 brainstorms this week...bummer
<akgraner> yep Can't add what isn't there
<scott_ev> agreed
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue201
<akgraner> I shortened the title I figured it's easier to get chewed on for changing the title rather than not changing it - sigh
<Pendulum> *nods*
<akgraner> hey all - highvoltage, internalkernel, holstein, nigelb, Pendulum and others work can begin on 202 - http://www.ietherpad.com/UWN and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue202  also THANK YOU very much for all your work on Issue 201! - Great Job!
<internalkernel> thanks!
<nigelb> didn't work on this fine, but I will work on next one :)
<akgraner> also the gdoc has been cleared out and can be used as well :-)  https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> Have a great evening - need to get some rest before developer week starts tomorrow :-)
<MTeck-ricer> akgraner: favorite issue yet - (except for the couple where i was mentioned :P)
<akgraner> :-P
<nigelb> MTecknology: whats with the new nick? ;)
<nigelb> I agree with you - I community is what unites us all :)
<MTecknology> nigelb: I've had that a while - I wear it sometimes when I start tweaking my kernel
<MTecknology> or when I'm ricing some other part of my buntu system
<MTecknology> maco: hey there babe
 * maco blinks
<maco> no.
<MTecknology> :P
 * nigelb blinks twice
<MTecknology> maco: haven't talked to you in a while, how've you been?
<maco> was doing fairly well after just hanging out with some friends. am now being a sourpuss
<maco> thanks.
<MTecknology> :(
<MTecknology> I'm sorry..
 * MTecknology feels like an a-hole now
<Pendulum> MTecknology: it's not really appropriate to adress anyone as "hey there babe" unless you're in a rather close personal relationship with them
<Pendulum> and is especially inappropriate in an Ubuntu channel, IMO
<MTecknology> Pendulum: It's actually kinda common place around here
<Pendulum> doesn't make it appropriate
<nigelb> *NOT* appropriate even if you're in a relationship IMHO
<Pendulum> and I really haven't seen that happen in many Ubuntu channels
<MTecknology> anyway..
<Pendulum> nigelb: well, I'm thinking that if my partner said it, I wouldn't be offended
 * maco agrees with Pendulum
<nigelb> Pendulum: yes, but unless everyone knows you're partners, they might go "what the..."
<maco> nigelb: i think then youd get a PM asking whether you're partners :P
<Pendulum> nigelb: fair enough :-) I don't generally date people who'd say such things on IRC anyway
<Pendulum> (at least in public)
<nigelb> maco: exactly
<nigelb> haha
<maco> ive "dear"d partners in channels before
<maco> like "yes dear" or "thank you dear"
<nigelb> thats okay
<Pendulum> there are channels where I'll accept it a little more liberally, but none of them are Ubuntu channels
<nigelb> I've deared people who're not partners when buttering them to do something for me :p
<zkriesse> hahaha
<pleia2> for next week: maybe mention the new UW logo?
<pleia2> I didn't bother mentioning it since we have so many UW on the news team ;P
 * maco grumbles about being dragged onto the news team lately
<maco> i am officially not on this team! you cant make me!
<nigelb> maco: haha
<nUboon2Age> Dell cuddles Canonical for big Ubuntu fluffer love  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/07/dell_canonical_ubuntu_clouds/  akgraner
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, what about that?
<akgraner> we included it already - this week we will need items that cover July11-17 :-)
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: never mind then ;)
<pleia2> akgraner: can you look in the -news-team list queue and see if anything there is good for UWN? (I've left it there for a couple of days hoping someone with more expertise in this could determine :))
<akgraner> pleia2, yep it's on my todo list :-)
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu 10.10 to get a new installer  http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-10-10-to-get-a-new-installer-1036674.html akgraner
<akgraner> we included new installer in issue 201 :-)
<nUboon2Age> :)  Well here's some good screenshots that might be of interest...   Ubuntu 10.10 Will Have a Revamped Installer   http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-10-10-Will-Have-a-Revamped-Installer-146644.shtml
<akgraner> the softpeida article is the one we included :-)
<nUboon2Age> :)  Here's an Vancouver article that about half way through highlights Randall Ross and the Vancouver LoCo:  Ubuntu: a computer operating system built around community http://www.vancouverobserver.com/blogs/megabytes/2010/07/10/ubuntu-computer-operating-system-built-around-community
<nUboon2Age> Google App Inventor: Make Your Own Android Apps    http://www.providingnews.com/google-app-inventor-make-your-own-android-apps.html
<nUboon2Age> That one specificaly mentions it works on Ubuntu 8+
<nUboon2Age> Speed up your Ubuntu machine boot time  http://www.ghacks.net/2010/07/12/speed-up-your-ubuntu-machines-boot-time/
<nUboon2Age> Spotify music streaming service comes to Linux  (shown on Ubuntu) http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Spotify-music-streaming-service-comes-to-Linux-1036731.html akgraner
<johnc4510> pleia2: ping
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu's "Free" Ride Into the Enterprise  http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/linux_unix/article.php/3891546/Ubuntus+Free+Ride+Into+the+Enterprise.htm akgraner
<johnc4510> pleia2: nm
<nUboon2Age> Is Chrome OS a Threat to Ubuntu or Windows? http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3892351/Is-Chrome-OS-a-Threat-to-Ubuntu-or-Windows.htm  akgraner
<akgraner> got it :-)
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, can you add the links to the ideas wiki page and I'll just look at them all at once :-)
<akgraner> you don't have to worry about what section you can just add the to the In the press area if ya want  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas
<akgraner> and I'll just move them as needed
<akgraner> That way I won't have to search the logs for any of the links you post
<pleia2> johnc4510: hey
<akgraner> pleia2, I held off on the new logo b/c it wouldn't stand out with all the other news - but was going to include it with a post that includes your interview..
<pleia2> akgraner: ok, I just figured it wouldn't really be "news" anymore after this week, it's already being remixed and updated everywhere
<pleia2> just want to make sure it gets in sometime :)
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: hi i just came back and saw your request. I'm assuming you're talking about for the future?  Right now i don't seem to have access to edit that page.
<akgraner> hmm are you on Launchpad?
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: yes
<akgraner> you can also add them to the etherpad as well - http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> or you can add to the googledoc and just drop the links there as well
<akgraner> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> * Topic for #ubuntu-news set by akgraner!~akgraner@ubuntu/member/akgraner at Thu Jun  3 20:44:05 2010
* akgraner changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: August 5th, 2010 @ 2300UTC | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<nhandler> akgraner: Is this meeting on the fridge?
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-13
<akgraner> nhandler, not yet but it will be :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: hey ya there?
<akgraner> I am but working on a blog post and getting ready for Developer Week Day 2 what's up?
<nigelb> zomig, I have to do a session tomorrow or the day after, totaly forgot :D
<zkriesse> akgraner: oh just had some questions but it's not important
<akgraner> zkriesse, just ask them and I can answer when I finish up or you can email me or PM  - I'll get to them as soon as I can :-)
<akgraner> zkriesse, if you are a round I have a few minutes now....
<zkriesse> akgraner: ok
<zkriesse> akgraner: I don't know if you know anything about the Ubuntu Youth project?
<akgraner> I've heard of it, but that is about all
<akgraner> and I think my daughter looked it up once
<zkriesse> Ok well I've since taken over/trying to revive it
<zkriesse> Wanted to know if you'd be interested in putting a piece in the UWN on it?
<zkriesse> and your daughter looked into it? tell her to come back!
<akgraner> It would be interesting  - do you have a blog?
<zkriesse> https://switch2tux.wordpress.com/
<zkriesse> not for the team i don't thats my personal
<zkriesse> I can make one for the team though no biggie
<zkriesse> but that's about it
<akgraner> no you don't have to have a team one :-)  I'll write something about it and see if we can get the word out on it
<zkriesse> Ok thanks ma'm!
<zkriesse> And if your daughter is still interested tell her to come and check it out again
<zkriesse> I'm reviving it so it might prove a little more intersting
<zkriesse> and if she wants to help revive it that'd be SWEET!
 * zkriesse is always accepting help
<zkriesse> Thanks akgraner!
<scott_ev> it looks like ,u meds are gonna get straightened out this week, so I shouldn't miss anymore UWN releases
<scott_ev> my*
<akgraner> scott_ev, great hope you are feeling better!
<scott_ev> I am slowly
<scott_ev> this is going to take quite awhile.  It's finally time to get off the pain meds and I was taking high doses of extremely potent stuff.  But we (my dr and I) finally have a plan to limit my aggony
<zkriesse> hey Vantrax
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-14
<zkriesse> good morning fellow newsies
<akgraner> highvoltage, ping
<nhandler> akgraner: No word from newz yet?
<akgraner> nhandler, I talked to him yesterday for a few minutes...
<akgraner> I'll fill ya in  - give me just a sec... :-)
<nhandler> Sure thing
<scott_ev> nhandler or akgraner do either of you have a min to help me with my @ubuntu.com email addy?  what are the pop settings?
<nhandler> scott_ev: There are no Pop settings. It forwards to your primary address set on LP
<scott_ev> ah
<nhandler> So make sure your @ubuntu.com address is not set as your primary address
<scott_ev> easy enough
<scott_ev> then I need to read again at making the return addy @ubuntu.com
<highvoltage> akgraner: pong
<scott_ev> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> You're welcome scott_ev
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-15
<akgraner> hey all I am adding an new ietherpad called - http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas  if you are just submitting links please do it here :-)
<scott_ev> cool
<scott_ev> I lost the other one though
<akgraner> That page is just for links - people have been adding links and that is great - but there are no summaries and until I can go through them it just makes it look way to busy  - so I'll start moving some stuff over to the wiki tomorrow
<scott_ev> kk, I think I'll do my part tomorow or friday
<akgraner> scott_ev, here is the other one http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<scott_ev> thanks
<akgraner> but use whatever you are comfortable with  - wiki, ietherpad or gdoc
<akgraner> dholbach_, hey!
<dholbach_> heya
<akgraner> dholbach, I'll go ahead and add that now for ya - it's already in Issue 202
<akgraner> I just didn't put it on the Fridge yet...
<dholbach> oh nice
<dholbach> I didn't know it was in there :)
<akgraner> well it will go out on Sunday but it's scheduled for Issue 202 :-)
<akgraner> jcastro asked me to wait to add it to UWN until we got to the commit stage...
<dholbach> nice
<Pendulum> akgraner: is there anyway http://pendulumtech.wordpress.com/2010/07/14/ubuntu-accessibility-team-personas-survey/ can get added to the fridge? (I was going to stick it in UWN myself)
<akgraner> Pendulum, I already added the link to UWN it just needs the summary
<Pendulum> cool :)
<Pendulum> akgraner: thanks :)
<akgraner> :-)
<MTecknology> I keep getting hilighted :P
<akgraner> grrrr - I hate my internet connection today :-(
 * Pendulum hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> Thanks - it's going to be one of those days I am afraid
 * zkriesse hands akgraner a cup of the best Mocha in the world ever
<akgraner> zkriesse, thanks - can I get that in an IV :-P?
<zkriesse> Ok akgraner sit on the bench please
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-16
<Nagaraja> Hai alla
<Nagaraja> hai
<pleia2> Pendulum: did you still want your article up on the fridge?
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!  I just haven't gotten back around to it yet :-)
<akgraner> just walked back in the door   - playing taxi this week has me all out of sorts :-/
<Pendulum> pleia2: yes! thanks!
<pleia2> akgraner: I'll get it put on the fridge and you can review, if that's ok
 * pleia2 does that
<akgraner> awesome!
<akgraner> Thank you
<akgraner> my kids are running me ragged this week
<akgraner> I am counting down the months til becca can drive herself and her brother
<pleia2> akgraner: can you review real quick? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2084
<akgraner> sure
 * pleia2 adds link to accessibility team
<akgraner> looks good :-) Thank you!!!
<pleia2> k, thanks for reviewing :)
<akgraner> pleia2, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2010/07/15/full-circle-podcast-10-trawling-the-internet-for-a-goat-festival/
<akgraner> they worked in the goat festival in the title :-)
<pleia2> haha, excellent
<akgraner> it's their podcast - I rambled but I had fun :-)
<zkriesse> how's it goin newsies?
<MichealH> zkriesse: Fine :)
<MichealH> /cycle
<MichealH> Ooops
<pleia2> quick question, the proper way for *us* to suggest things now is not -news-team or mentioning it here or using that loco form to the google doc, but using http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas ?
<pleia2> (just want to make sure I'm doing it the right way :))
<akgraner> pleia2, what every way is easier for them - :-)  I would prefer the ideas page though
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<akgraner> pleia2, I
<akgraner> let me try this again
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll remove the section titles
<akgraner> so it confuse people where to put stuff
<pleia2> akgraner: on the etherpad?
<akgraner> the etherpad is just blank and when I read the links I move them to below a line
<akgraner> the wiki ideas page was what I was thinking of
<akgraner> let me show ya
<akgraner> pleia2, here is the ideas wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas  (most people hate this)
<pleia2> oh ok
<akgraner> and they hate emailing the public mailing list
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> here is the etherpad - http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> which is fine and probably easier for everyone
<pleia2> yeah, just want to make sure if we're using all these things they're all being checked and we know which is preferred (so if someone drops by here I know where to pop their recommendation in to)
<akgraner> I check them all each sunday
<pleia2> great :)
<akgraner> and clear them all out when I publish
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> so we can start with a clean slate each week
<akgraner> but here is the important paragraph though so no one gets their feelings hurt
<akgraner> Let us know what is going on in the Ubuntu world. Please do not use this as a place to get hits on your website, as we do not pimp for google ads. Sorry.
<akgraner> Thank you for taking time to add content to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter the current newsletter in progress is - Issue 202 July 11th - 17th, 2010 - and it will be published on Sunday, July 18th, 2010. After this issue is published we will review the ideas page clear all content that either has been included or is Overcome by Events.
<akgraner> We wish we could include all content submitted, but that is not always possible. If your submission is not included, please know this is not a personal - it is a matter of time and content and what is relevant for each issue.
<akgraner> Again, thank you in advance for your submissions!
<pleia2> does this still work? https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGVoUHFJdjg0OUo3UmpXTF9uTmtLTGc6MQ
<akgraner> it does
<pleia2> ok, cool
<akgraner> some people have started submitting that way too
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> I really wanted to have as many ways as possible for people to submit ideas too - as I don't want to limit them - but I think I am at the limit of too many choices right now  - what do you think
<pleia2> ok, so we have here, mailing list, /Ideas, goog spreadsheet, ietherpad
<akgraner> as well as personally emailing me which people do as well
<pleia2> yeah, it's good to strike a balance between "make it as easy as possible to submit" and "oh no I have to check a dozen different places for submissions each week, and if I miss one people are sad"
<akgraner> I need to file an RT ticket to ask for news-editor@ubuntu.com or something and give people access to check that etc
<pleia2> yeah, that would be nice too
<akgraner> so if you look on the etherpad - I have a line on it - (the ideas one) and when I read it  - I move it below the line so people at least know the submission has been looked at
<pleia2> although, people can submit stories to the fridge team via launchpad with: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fridge/+contactuser
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> I think that is plenty don't you?
<pleia2> yep
<akgraner> so OMG Ubuntu and the Fridge will be doing some cross posting
<pleia2> my brain doesn't like the chat box, maybe put a note at the pop of the ietherpad saying "please put new stories above the line, they will be placed below the line once they have been reviewed"
<akgraner> as they don't get the interviews like we do - but sometimes we don't get the breaking stuff in a timely manner
<pleia2> yeah
 * pleia2 updates pad
<akgraner> so I talked to benjamin and joey - and I asked to to poke us when they have those stories
<pleia2> something like that :)
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> perfect
<akgraner> sometimes I read the stories then as I add summaries from everyone - it's great to know if we need more content or something else is more pressing we have choices
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> brb Pete on the phone one sec
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry about that
<akgraner> last chance to talk to him before he gets on a plane to Prague
<pleia2> no problem, I'm at work anyway so probably should be doing that anyway ;)
<akgraner> ping me when your day ends - if you feel like yakking for a few minutes
<akgraner> I want to test out my new headphones  (now that I charged them) :-)
<pleia2> hehe, ok
<akgraner> A friend gave me the logitech USB ones :-) they seem really cool
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-17
<MichealH> Hey alll
<scott_ev> hellow newsies
<MTecknology> scott_ev: hi
<scott_ev> MTecknology: hey, sorry, I was away
<scott_ev> what's happening?
<MTecknology> homework and ruptured disk - not too much for news
<scott_ev> ruptured disk?  dang - no fun at all
<scott_ev> I've been going through withdrawls because I quit taking my pain meds
<scott_ev> but I'm finally on the downside...it's no longer getting worse every day
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-18
<holstein> akgraner: ping?
<akgraner> pong
<akgraner> what's up?
<holstein> :)
<holstein> i got my section up to date
<holstein> 'in other news'
<holstein> i have a busy day tomorrow though
<akgraner> thank you!
<holstein> if there is more
<holstein> i could do it in the AM
<holstein> akgraner: i did it on the etherpad
<akgraner> ok - i'm going to sleep for a couple hours then work on it...
<akgraner> holstein, thanks
<holstein> i'll try and take a peek at it before i take off tomorrow
<akgraner> thank you!
<holstein> see if there is anything added
<holstein> :)
<holstein> akgraner: sleep well
<akgraner> :-)  catch you in the am...
<holstein> thats a musician AM
<holstein> like 10 or so ;)
<akgraner> hehe - Becca says the same thing!
<holstein> :)
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: I just discovered something pretty interesting that we could use to cover more Ubuntu news and focus our energy more on community work and less on press  - type news.  You might like this since you're probably already inclined in that direction anyway.
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: Its a web site devoted to Ubuntu news that has an rss feed.  So my idea is that we could use the rss feed within the newsletter, and then we'd just scour sources and the community for things that the rss feed would miss, like stories about locos and community events and community personalities and such.
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: so the web site is http://www.ubuntu-news.net/ and it has several different rss feeds that separate things into different categories, much like you do in the newsletter.  This could be very handy!
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: even if you chose not to just use their feeds straight into the newsletter, (which i think could be pretty workable since their selections seem pretty compatible with yours), you could at least utilize them internally as a steady stream of items that are coming to you (w/o effort on your part) and use them as a starting point from which you could choose items.
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: it doesn't even require search effort on the team's part.  Rather what the challenge for us would be to find things NOT covered by those feeds, like the community-oriented things i mentioned above.
<Pendulum> akgraner: what was on the google doc for ITB is done. I'm only semi-around today, but feel free to poke me (here or by phone) if you need anything more as I should be able to get to a computer anytime before about 4
<holstein> MichealH: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<MichealH> Thanks
<holstein> :)
<MichealH> :D
<holstein> MichealH: you having trouble with ietherpad?
<akgraner> Good Morning everyone! :-)
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks!
<holstein> hey akgraner
<holstein> im about to head out for the day
<holstein> akgraner: i moved my 6 articles over to the WIKI
<akgraner> nUboo2Age - that isn't the only site to do that based on the newsletter and the fridge - there are at least 3 others - but the fridge is moving in that direction  thanks for all your suggestions though
<akgraner> holstein, thank you!  I am looking at the wiki now :-)
<akgraner> oh how sad - there are no new brainstorm ideas this week - johnc4510 when was the last time we didn't have brainstorm ideas in the newsletter - wow
<akgraner> well in the popular ideas portion - I am know there are ideas in the sandbox  :-/
<akgraner> hey inter
<akgraner> auto tab fail there
<akgraner> hey internalkernel!
<internalkernel> lol... hiya akgraner
<MichealH> holstein: Why you ask?
<holstein> MichealH: yeah, i should have been more clear, sorry
<holstein> it seems down
<holstein> wont load
<akgraner> MichealH, he asked b/c http://ietherpad.com/UWN won't load atm
<akgraner> he was checking to see if it was him or if everyone was having that trouble :-)
<holstein> well, later all
<holstein> good luck with the letters and pads :)
<scott_ev> mornin
<akgraner> holstein, have fun! Thanks!
<akgraner> scott_ev, hey! how are you today?
<scott_ev> akgraner: OK< working on my section
<akgraner> ok thanks!
<akgraner> Riddell, ping  - since you are in the Channel :-)   is there any Kubuntu News this week?
<Riddell> akgraner: depends when the week is, me and Aurelien and NCommander went to akademy last week
<Riddell> Aurelien won an award
<Riddell> NCommander spoke about ARM
<akgraner> yeah I think those were last issue
<akgraner> anything between the 11-17th that got posted :-)
<Riddell> we switched video player from dragon to kaffeine as an experiment
<akgraner> Riddell, do you have a link or is that on a mailing list?
<Riddell> Koffice 2.2.1 got into maverick and lucid backportss
<Riddell> Koffice 2.2.1 got into maverick and lucid back~z
<akgraner> That's from this on the Kubuntu site right?  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.2.1
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> only link for kaffeine is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.maverick/revision/960
<Riddell> while you're at it you may as well add that plasma global menu also got on the CD http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.maverick/revision/961
<akgraner> Thanks let me see if I can write a good "Kubuntu News this week" paragraph and link to all that - Since I am not active in the Kubuntu community - I am not sure what the hot topics are?  so thanks!
<akgraner> Riddell, thanks!
<akgraner> MichealH, do you feel comfortable with writing the planet summaries?
<akgraner> and if so are you working on those now?  I think highvoltage was moving this weekend..or at least I think that's what he mentioned on Friday during Dev Week
<akgraner> internalkernel, are you working on the in the press stuff?
<MichealH> akgraner: Yes I just need to find a intresting article
<MichealH> I am now gaming
<akgraner> MichealH, the links are listed in the wiki
<akgraner> you don't need to find an article this week :-)  Just need you to read the links that are there and summarize them in the "The Planet" section
<akgraner> they are both listed on the googledoc, the etherpad, and the wiki  :-)
<akgraner> The ones on the eitherpad are crossed out b/c I moved the to the wiki that's all
<internalkernel> akgraner: I will be, at least I'll see what I can find... lol... I haven't seen anything come up this week yet.
<akgraner> MichealH, does that make sense to ya
<akgraner> internalkernel, look at - http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas
<internalkernel> I was thinking about putting up a couple links about remnux and maybe pentest - two security distros absed on ubuntu
<akgraner> I was going to pull a few from there and I also added a link earlier this week
<internalkernel> works for me, remnux is in there too...
<akgraner> the remnus and pentest  would go into ION though
<internalkernel> kill the first one - ubuntu X server - we posted that one a week or two ago...
<akgraner> the ones below the the line on the ideas page are the ones I have already read
<akgraner> I don't want us more ION stories that we do the other sections
 * internalkernel nods
<akgraner> which is why I haven't added more yet - but take a read through all of the ones on that page and see what you come up with if you don't mind..
<internalkernel> Im sure I can pull a few out for In the Press - I saw a couple already... I still have yet to check my feeds today as well...
<akgraner> ok thanks!
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'm done
<scott_ev> it's in the wiki
<akgraner> scott_ev, Thanks!!!
<scott_ev> np, thanks for the opportunity
<akgraner> scott_ev, can you check the formatting I think you have a space in front of the ==== for the meetings that are listed
<nigelb> anything for loco news?
<akgraner> nigelb, I have that in already...
<nigelb> the doc seems empty
<akgraner> but if you have time and what to - touch base with MichealH and maybe you could help write those summaries
<nigelb> I'm just opening up the etherpad
<akgraner> nigelb, it is empty  - I added them to the wiki already ;-)
<nigelb> ahhh
<nigelb> gah
<akgraner> if the googledoc and the etherpad are empty always look at the wiki :-)
<akgraner> scott_ev, I got it - there were too many spaces between the == line and the === line
<scott_ev> yeah, now I have a version conflict
<akgraner> it didn't tell me you were in there?
<nigelb> MichealH: I'm writing a few summaries in the doc.  take a look when you get back
<akgraner> when you logged into the wiki - did it tell you I was in it at the top?
<akgraner> nigelb, thank you!
<nigelb> akgraner: no problem :)
<akgraner> scott_ev, did you just cancel out of your's
<akgraner> yours
<scott_ev> hold a sec
<scott_ev> I think I got it fixed
<akgraner> I had it fixed and saved???  unless you were fixing something else
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> The conflict error johnc4510 and I had one time effect almost the whole wiki
<akgraner> so that's no big deal :-)
<scott_ev> look now
<scott_ev> all fixed
<akgraner> Thanks! :-D
<scott_ev> np
<nigelb> I've finished all but 2 links in the planet section.
<nigelb> One of them I dunno what to write and the other one I can't do justice
<nigelb> ;)
<akgraner> I'll look
<akgraner> ok look at the google doc now
<akgraner> nigelb, often for some things our summaries are longer than the post :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: ahh
<akgraner> Does what I wrote make sense to you after having seen the post?
<nigelb> And, I can't do justice to penny's post, its so nice to cut any part
<akgraner> yep  - it will go into the GCN in full unless the newsletter is just too long but that is my goal atm for that article - I should have pulled it from "The Planet" earlier  - sorry about that
<akgraner> hey nigelb how much longer will you be online?
<akgraner> If you have a minute I'd like to ask a favor :-)
<akgraner> I created the new loco-calendar to be added to the fridge - but we have held off adding it to the fridge until the "HOWTO" for adding to it is complete
<nigelb> Its close to 11 pm, I'm thinking of tucking in.
<akgraner> nigelb, that's cool - just thought I would ask!
<akgraner> :-P
<nigelb> I can do it first thing in the morning though :)
<akgraner> sweet - thanks let me get you the information!
<akgraner> nigelb, modify these instructions  - so instead of the fridge calendar it's for the LoCo Events Calendar  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<akgraner> nigelb, here is the page you need to add it to - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/LoCoCalendar
<nigelb> and where do you want me to add it?
<nigelb> awesome,will do
 * nigelb saves to text file
<akgraner> thanks!  so much!
<akgraner> once you get it done can you ask a few people to add to it to make sure it works - let me get you the link to it as it's not public yet
<akgraner> well it is if you know the link but I haven't sent the word out to the world yet about it
<akgraner> http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=cnkg44crsf9qpnr918snkaidf8%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York
<scott_ev> akgraner: do you have a sec to go to https://sgwin.ath.cx and see if it takes you to a flash login?
<scott_ev> well, ajax...
<akgraner> scott_ev, I get a security warning  - The site's security certificate is not trusted!
<scott_ev> understood
<scott_ev> trust it; it's my NAS
<scott_ev> akgraner: trust it, get the certificate and see if it takes you to the ajax login, please
<akgraner> no login - takes me to - https://sgwin.ath.cx/index.php
<scott_ev> yeah, 3 bubbles popup?
<akgraner> DOH - if you click the bubbles you get a login
<scott_ev> thanks
<scott_ev> that's all I need
<akgraner> Good Grief it is storming here ..
<scott_ev> nice
<akgraner> it is as long is it doesn't take out the wifi tower on the mountain again
<scott_ev> ah
<scott_ev> no doubt
<Pendulum> akgraner: is it upping your humidity or lowering it?
<internalkernel> I dont know about akgraner's humidity, but it feels like I'm in a swimming pool over here...
<internalkernel> akgraner: I finished In The Press on the Gdoc - you can copy and past that into the wiki...
<internalkernel> The last post - This Week in Design, maybe should be in a different section... I'll let you decide, and add another link from the peanut gallery...
<Pendulum> internalkernel: yeah, it's like that here
<akgraner> internalkernel, yep humidity is awful here as well!
<akgraner> I'll move the stuff over as well ;-)
<internalkernel> I'm weating scuba gear...
<internalkernel> wearing even
<akgraner> yeah I know what you mean
<internalkernel> yeah, let me know when you get to editing - I have to pay attention to my daughter for a bit...
<akgraner> internalkernel, you do what you need to :-)  she is cuter anyway than the newsletter!
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: I'm just returning and wondered did you see my  (above) irc post(s)?
<akgraner> I did
<akgraner> did you see my reply?
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: no let me look again...
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: let me check the log...
<akgraner> nUboo2Age - that isn't the only site to do that based on the newsletter and the fridge - there are at least 3 others - but the fridge is moving in that direction  thanks for all your suggestions though
<akgraner> we are a trusted source of information and each article is read and in the cases of tutorials and howto's the steps are verified when possible
<akgraner> so we don't want to do anything that would make it seem like we aren't checking all of our information
<akgraner> it's much more than just posting links
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: it doesn't look like that one is based on the fridge because the items are hot off the press (and if they were based on the newsletter/fridge they'd be a week behind).
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, it's not exactly what the fridge is now
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i'm not clear on what you mean.  i looked at the fridge and maybe i don't know where to look, but i only see the newsletter and other similar items, no brand new news feeds.
<akgraner> The Fridge is for current stuff
<akgraner> UWN is a snap shot in time of the community
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, you won't see all that yet b/c the new fridge isn't up yet  - but that is the direction it is going
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: so does that mean that part of the function of the newsletter will go away or at least morph?
<akgraner> no the newsletter will still be a snapshot in time of the events of the last week
<akgraner> but there are new formats coming out that the News Team will review then they will go to the wider community to review
<akgraner> people rely on UWN to be a review of the last week  - they know that if they have been really busy  and not had a chance to follow the planet or their RSS feeds they will get all the highlight from UWN
<akgraner> or even mailing lists
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: so i think my idea still stand up.  i mentioned that even if it wasn't used as a direct news feed, it could still be a place that we checked first for content, pulled anything we liked, and then we know what NOT to spend time looking for.  ie if its on that feed we know that someone (you or someone you designate) will snag it, so anything we look for should NOT be in the feed.
<akgraner> I get all those feeds as it is not
<akgraner> now
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: also they include a summary that is useful.
<akgraner> I don't spend a ton of time looking for information anymore - my time is spent writing the summaries - the most time I look for information is for loco news and stuff
<akgraner> and publishing the newsletter once it's readt
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i'm not sure if you're saying you get the raw feeds that they are using to cull from/deriving from or you are using their feeds
<akgraner> ready
<akgraner> no I get the feeds they are using
<akgraner> I look at well over 100 feeds per day
<akgraner> plus all the Ubuntu mailing lists
<akgraner> but there are days I get busy and I don't have time to snag them all
<akgraner> plus we can't put everything in the newsletter
<akgraner> we already get his about it being too big
<akgraner> hence the change in format that is coming out
<akgraner> for both the Fridge and UWN
<akgraner> hit not his
<akgraner> once they are familiar and comfortable with their section  - and know where to look is responsible for content for their section
<akgraner> the goal is to make sure that everyone who wants to know how can rotate through all the sections at some point
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i am impressed with the refined quality of the items they are pulling out of all the multitudinous streams and republishing. it looks to me their refinement method is very, very similar to what you look for. i can say that they are certainly matching what i'm able to find 'manually' (although they might have just a very few more items than i might pick.  a very few, not many) .  it seems to me that using it
<nUboon2Age> as a 'look here first and then look for stuff NOT here' is a *very* effective, quick way to zero in on just the important items from the firehose.
<akgraner> nUboon2Age - we can discuss this later I need to finish getting issue 202 out
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: firehose or gushing stream that all those feeds can be
<akgraner> there is nothing stopping anyone from using it gather articles for their sections if they want to
<akgraner> but we will always link back to the original source not a feed on another site
<holstein> hey akgraner
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: absolutely i would always get the original link, but it sure makes finding them hugely, hugely, hugely easier/quicker.
<akgraner> hey holstein
<holstein> i got some time if you need something :)
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: so thank you for listing and i hope you'll kick it around some more. :_
<nUboon2Age> :)
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, I appreciate all the links you are finding  - why don't you focus on one section so in other news
<nUboon2Age> listening
<akgraner> and help find those links and write the summaries
<akgraner> but with the understanding not all the links will be used
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: frankly while i've looked at the google doc page, but i'm still unclear as to the differences between the sections.
<akgraner> did you read the wiki links I posted about the sectiosn
<akgraner> sections
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i thought so, but maybe i missed something
<akgraner> ok  - I'll go back over it later
<akgraner> I need to finish this right now
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: thanks. :)
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: also i should say i want to read more summaries and get a better feel for them before i would think about trying to write them.
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: i just found this, which might have been the page you were referring to and it helped clarify some...  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas
<akgraner> there is that but I was referring more to  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/SectionGuidelines
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-11
<pleia2> putting together the "other stuff" in the newsletter now, hopefully my blog post will lure in some more summary-writing volunteers
<zkriesse_> pleia2: need more writers eh?
<pleia2> zkriesse_: yeah, need people to write article summaries on https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<pleia2> a bunch are done, just need a few more
<holstein> i should have some time in the AM
<pleia2> thanks holstein :)
<holstein> but, i dont want to be the only one writing them
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I'll work on some after I finish populating the other stuff
<holstein> ill try and recruit as well :)
<holstein> folks can do it that are *not* on the irc
<holstein> its just a bit challenging to know when they are working on them
<holstein> when i was grabbing articles, i just went ahead and summarized them as i went
<holstein> that would be ideal
<holstein> assuming its not just you grabbing a bunch at once
<pleia2> when I'm grabbing links I'm just doing my regular rss reading, stopping to do summaries wouldn't work for me
<holstein> yeah.. not ideal
<holstein> we'll get some more help
<pleia2> oh nice, you can actually log into the wiki in a timely manner these days
 * pleia2 hadn't logged in on this computer since before the upgrade
<holstein> thats great
<holstein> its usually slooooow
<pleia2> nhandler: do you remember where you got "unconfirmed" bugs number? it's way higher when you pulled it than in any other issues lately
<pleia2> I think the rest of us had just been using "new" for that
<pleia2> ok, I wrote some summaries and moved several sections over to the wiki
<pleia2> and now everything with completed summaries is moved over, just need 8 or so more summaries
<NRWlion> hi there
<alourie> hello
<alourie> where is the place for volunteers gathering? :-) ....
<MooDoo> alourie, volunteering for what? ubuntu news?
<alourie> MooDoo: yes... pleia2 is the address I believe :-)
<MooDoo> alourie, yeah just ping her and she'll get back to you, it's 3:25 am where she is right now :)
<alourie> right
<alourie> pleia2: ping ^^
<MooDoo> just a case of leaving yourself in the channel i guess unless anyone else can help, i'm sure if they are reading this they will speak up :)
<NRWlion> hey alourie
<alourie> NRWlion: hi
<alourie> MooDoo: that's OK, I'm leaving it on
<alourie> and I know that there are a lot of knowledgeable people around here...
<MooDoo> :)
<alourie> I'm expecting this to be resolved quite fast :-)
 * NRWlion reports for service
<MooDoo> alourie, i just said that in case there was anyone else around that could give you advice as pleia2 is assleep :)
<NRWlion> alourie: how are we able to help out?
<alourie> NRWlion: excellent :-)
<alourie> NRWlion: she sent a callout for help
<alourie> regarding links summaries
<NRWlion> alourie: indeed we could use help
<alourie> so I think I can do that (as I did it for awhile, circa half a year ago, just before we stopped_
<alourie> )
<NRWlion> alourie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/SuggestedHowToEdit << have a read here
<NRWlion> this is our checklist for each issue
<NRWlion> :D
<alourie> NRWlion: oh, it's ordered now :-), I've read it when it was much messier
<alourie> it's nicer this way, really
<NRWlion> alourie ok any other question?
<NRWlion> pleia is doing an awesome job
<NRWlion> :D
<alourie> indeed
<alourie> NRWlion: well, she wanted volunteers for the "In The Press" summaries, I guess
<alourie> so I'd like to get back to doing that
<alourie> so, do I need to work this out with Liz?
<alourie> pleia2 I mean
 * NRWlion knows who Liz is ;)
 * alourie is just not sure he can call her Liz :-)
<MooDoo> call her what you like she's not here to defend herself....*EVIL CACKLE* [yeah i know her] :)
<alourie> excellent
<alourie> so I'll wait for her then
<NRWlion> hi cheri
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I thought it was a bit strange. I think the comment for that section said to use the number of 'new' bugs
<pleia2> yeah, new is what should be used, and that's been hovering around 49k
<nhandler> pleia2: Ah, I see what happened. I was logged in to launchpad at the time, and I can see more bugs. If I'm not logged in, I get a number similar to what we have had in the past
 * nhandler goes to update the non summary sections
<nhandler> Or did you do them already?
<pleia2> yeah, I did them
 * nhandler hugs pleia2 
<pleia2> ok, for new bugs we can just do "since last issue"
<nhandler> That works.
<pleia2> 4 people emailed to help \o/
<pleia2> still need those 8 summaries on https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<pleia2> ok, once we get the rest of these summaries we will have it in an editable state, should be good to release this evening
 * pleia2 > work
<pleia2> akgraner got us the link for what sites we should browse for news :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<pleia2> added to HowToEdit document
<pleia2> I'll review the suggested new template this week and see about transitioning to it (I'm manually doing some edits to the current template, which feels silly
<holstein> pleia2: well... i cant say its done, but i can say im done ;)
<holstein> bbl...
<pleia2> thanks holstein!
<pleia2> oops, forgot to add dev team meetings
<pleia2> ok, we're ready for editors! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue223
<pleia2> our credits are looking sparse, was there anyone else last week helping out?
<pleia2> alourie: if you're looking for something to help with, review is a nice place to start :) make sure all links work, check grammar and foramtting
 * pleia2 work &
<pleia2> hey Gareth!
<Gareth> pleia2: howdy :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue223 is what we're reviewing :)
 * Gareth looks
<Gareth> In the "Get ready for Ubuntu Developer Week" section, "sometimes of presentations" doesnt sound right to me.  Seems like it should be "sometimes as presentations"
<pleia2> yeah
<Gareth> pleia2: went through the rest, couldn't find any issues.  Looks good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Gareth> np
<pleia2> anyone else available to proof? we also need to do the quick, tedious work of confirming that all the links work
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-12
<pleia2> nhandler: I think we're as close as we'll get to ready to publish, fire when ready
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<nhandler> pleia2: Will do.
<nhandler> Thanks a lot
<pleia2> oh, and I should publish one of these weeks (not next - too busy, not the one after that either, i'll be out of town all weekend)
<pleia2> just so we can confirm we've got all the processes documented and flowing
<holstein> pleia2 nhandler
<pleia2> hi there holstein
<holstein> if you guys do anything i can learn from, try and keep it in the channel
<holstein> if possible
<pleia2> will do!
 * nhandler is publishing now
<pleia2> holstein: then we can have you publish some week too!
<holstein> i got a little wiki-fu
<nhandler> We should probably try to actually set up a schedule for the jobs (we have the wiki page)
<holstein> and somebody's gotta do the summaries
<nhandler> The biggest road block with publishing is that it requires access (or finding people with access) to the Fridge, Forum, and ML
<pleia2> I need to find the brain bandwidth to review all our Suggested things and just go ahead and merge them in to something we're using
 * nhandler notes that we should probably setup fridge.ubuntu.com so it doesn't simply redirect to ubuntu-news.org
<pleia2> the syadmins are going to hunt me down and turn off my email if I submit another ticket, so I'd appreciate it if someone else could handle it :)
<pleia2> they've been really good about responding lately, haven't had to wait more than a week unless there was a misunderstanding
<nhandler> pleia2: I can. If possible, poke me in the morning when I am more likely to do it
<pleia2> will do
<nhandler> Thanks
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue223
<pleia2> \o/
<nhandler> Thanks everyone who helped out with this issue
<holstein> w00t!
<alourie> pleia2: sure, I can do that. I can also hunt for news and write summaries :-)
<pleia2> alourie: actually it's already been released, you don't want to edit anything on 223 now
<pleia2> I'm going to revert that change you made (sorry)
<pleia2> but it all starts again next weekend!
<alourie> pleia2: I haven't done anything yet, it wasn't me :-)
<alourie> I worked though on older version, just before the small recession
<alourie> *versions
<pleia2> oh, oops :)
<pleia2> looks like an andregondim made the change I had to revert
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> well, if he did - he missed the release anyway
 * pleia2 nods
<alourie> great, work on it next week then :-)
 * alourie is looking for links Amber sent him once
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions is the one she sent us
<alourie> pleia2: ^^^ that's it :-)
<pleia2> :)
<alourie> great
<pleia2> things are a bit scattered, trying to get it all together now, I linked that to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<alourie> pleia2: yes, I've seen it! You're doing an amazing job!
<alourie> it's much clearer now
<alourie> s/clearer/more clear/
<pleia2> thanks, glad to hear it :)
<alourie> pleia2: I was also thinking, maybe, about automating some of the steps
<alourie> but that's for another day ;-)
<pleia2> alourie: some of the stuff is automated (like collecting security and updates), you can check out the scripts here: https://code.launchpad.net/uwn
<pleia2> and exporting some of the stuff in publishing
<pleia2> there is probably more we can automate, and would be good
<alourie> pleia2: sure thing
<NRWlion> hey
<MooDoo> hello
<NRWlion> MooDoo: how is your day?
<MooDoo> NRWlion, very busy but fun, just downloading ubuntu server....so i can replace my windows server
<NRWlion> :D dont let me disturb you
<NRWlion> :D
<MooDoo> NRWlion, don't worry i'm at work as well i'm remote desktopping into my server :)
<NRWlion> MooDoo: another reason for me to let you do your work
<MooDoo> lol don't worry :) i've got two monitors :)
<NRWlion> MooDoo: i would like to have those too :(
<MooDoo> it's handy while at work :)
<NRWlion> need 2 work at a 12 inch one :(
<NRWlion> MooDoo: are you on facebook
<MooDoo> NRWlion, yes i am paulmellors
<MooDoo> i think lol
<NRWlion> MooDoo: are you able to access facebook atm?
<MooDoo> yes
<MooDoo> https://www.facebook.com/paulrjmellors
<NRWlion> ok, then i have been banned from fb
<NRWlion> strange
<MooDoo> ah book
<MooDoo> booo
<NRWlion> weird. getting via your profile works
<NRWlion> :(
<MooDoo> wierd
<pleia2> welcome Andre_Gondim
<pleia2> Andre_Gondim will be doing the translation stats for us each sunday :)
<Andre_Gondim> thanks pleia2 :D
<holstein> Andre_Gondim: o/
<holstein> thanks for your help
<nhandler> pleia2: Did we ever figure out where the stats were being pulled from in the past? Or do we just want to set a new policy going forward?
<pleia2> our former volunteer doesn't respond to emails so we never found out, I'm inclined to go with whatever Andre_Gondim wants
<pleia2> we should document that though
<Andre_Gondim> I think the import is to show the stats and wiki about translations
<NRWlion> hi there
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-13
<alourie> hello
<philipballew> alourie, hello
<alourie> hi philipballew
<MooDoo> hello alourie
<alourie> MooDoo: hi
<MooDoo> :)
<alourie> so much to do, so little time :-(
<MooDoo> tell me about it :S
<alourie> MooDoo: oh yea ;-)
<alourie> ...and I'm not talking about email :-), that thing I don't have time for...
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-14
<pleia2> nhandler: do you have login access to the editor gmail account? I'm sharing the doc with people who care to be emailed each weekend when we're ready for summaries
<alourie> hello
<alourie> pleia2: I would also care to be emailed for that :-)
<alourie> although I can do it only on Sundays...
<pleia2> alourie: ok cool, what's your address?
<pleia2> we'll also mention it in here 40 times :)
<alourie> pleia2: djay.il@gmail.com
<alourie> mention it as much as you like (just imagine I get a penny for every time you do :-) )
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, you're added
<alourie> cool
<NRWlion> good morning folks!
<NRWlion> hi there
<NRWlion> hi
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I have the login info somewhere. Do you need it?
<pleia2> nhandler: no, was just making sure you had access to the doc I shared with that account (but I shared it directly with you too)
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I got it. Thanks a lot for putting that together. Also, I am going to be on vacation from tomorrow morning until Tuesday night. Do we have someone to publish UWN monday?
<pleia2> I can probably do it, will be an interesting test of whatever we're missing docs-wise
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks a lot. If you get a chance, take a quick look over the checklist and scripts, and let me know if you have any questions.
<pleia2> will do
<NRWlion> Evening from Germany
<NRWlion> hey philipballew
<philipballew> hey NRWlion
<NRWlion> guess we havent had the pleasure yet, am I right?
<philipballew> NRWlion, we have not.
<philipballew> you are right
<NRWlion> philipballew: well then ;) I am from germany (and thought i might be helpful but havent found the right place for myself in the team ;) )
<philipballew> what are you looking to do?
<NRWlion> philipballew: first of all getting much more knowledge about the tech side of ubuntu
<NRWlion> as i am mostly running mint on my system
<philipballew> why mint?
<NRWlion> was the only system that worked on my 2001 hardware
<philipballew> well I would think ubuntu would if mint did
<philipballew> and probably puppy to
<NRWlion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nrwlion-upgrade
<philipballew> seemes intence
<NRWlion> sorry?
<philipballew> the install, seemes like it was having problems NRWlion
<NRWlion> philipballew: it HAD ;)
<NRWlion> so i was lucky to get mint running cause working on a 10 inch screen for nearly 18 hrs at the weekend wasnt nice :(
<philipballew> so what brings you to the ubuntu-news? I am new to this channel for the past week
<NRWlion> philipballew: i thought with my experience of nearly 8 years working on real life journalism i would be an asset but i was proofen wrong so i try to help where ever i could and absorb as much as intel as possible
<philipballew> that never hurts. you did real life for what?
<NRWlion> i did several years as reporter for icehockey in local papers and afterwards more than 3 years in local radio stations hosting a cinema show and other stuff
<philipballew> nice! never seen a real hockey match
<philipballew> probably hard to report on
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> not if you write your stuff afterwards or simply phone in the details after the match
<NRWlion> but i godda go now
<nhandler> pleia2: Think you are good for UWN?
<NRWlion> night is over about 5 hrs
<NRWlion> nhandler: i am not there on Sat this time
<pleia2> nhandler: when I haven't been working today I've been at an Ubuntu Women meeting, no time to look so far :(
<nhandler> NRWlion: Neither am I
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright, no problem
<NRWlion> ok folks. godda run for my pillows. gn8!
<nhandler> Night NRWlion
<philipballew> that NWRlion seemed nice
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-15
<pleia2> nhandler: sorry it's so late - step 29 is the precursor to 36, I assume? (forum output script, and then forum post)
<pleia2> and I assume reformat.py works as expected and there are no secrets? :)
<pleia2> nhandler: what wiki stuff needs to be stripped for the email version? just camel case correction?
<pleia2> I think that's all my questions, the release may not be perfect but we'll get it out the door
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, but make sure you get the images right for the forum post. I normally copy/paste from the last forum release (image at the top and the last paragraph)
<nhandler> reformat.py is straight forward. Just follow the readme
<nhandler> CammelCase comes out for the email. A paragraph linking to the wiki page gets added. I also can't remember if we made any changes to the last paragraph (check last week's issue)
<nhandler> For the fridge, don't follow any of the wiki guides for publishing, just copy last week's post and edit the template to match this week's issue
<nhandler> If you send me an sms, I can help with the forum if needed (you should have access for everything else)
<NRWlion> hi jono!
<NRWlion> hi shadeslayer and JasonO
<shadeslayer> hi NRWlion
<JasonO> Hi NRWlion
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks! I should be good to go then (I confirmed I have forum access a few weeks back, so I should be good with that too)
<NRWlion> pleia2: hi
<NRWlion> ;)(
<pleia2> hi there NRWlion
<NRWlion> pleia2: how is your day going?
<pleia2> NRWlion: hard to say, it just started :)
<NRWlion> pleia2: then have a nice one ;) mine is already over (and i am happy with that)
<NRWlion> :D
<pleia2> NRWlion: not a great day for you?
<NRWlion> well how would you feel getting a letter from the human resources manager at your company telling you are no longer needed?
<pleia2> NRWlion: ouch, sorry to hear that :(
<NRWlion> and the best is they are telling me i am doing a great job there
<NRWlion> but new owners == new money == new clerks
<NRWlion> hey pleia2 i have got an idea for UWN if you have time i'd like to discuss that with you and nhandler if available
<pleia2> nhandler is out of town through tuesday
<pleia2> but you're welcome to share ideas any time
<NRWlion> pleia2: great ;) i just need to ask google for some translations ;)
<pleia2> I'm at work right now, so forgive me if my replies aren't always instant :)
<NRWlion> when will you be off-duty?
<NRWlion> cause i dont want to keep u from working
<NRWlion> :D
<pleia2> in 7 hours (just started!)
<NRWlion> ok, then i might be drunk and not able to type properly :D
<NRWlion> so here is the short version
<NRWlion> i am thinking of a trial section called "Letters to the Editors"
<pleia2> feedback from readers?
<NRWlion> meaning: every news team has a special sections where readers can discuss their opinion on special topics that were in the previous issue of the paper / newsletter
<NRWlion> i am thinking of something like: we pick one or two topics of every issue and encourage the readers to post / mail that to us. And we simply collect the statements and put them together
<pleia2> we don't really have a place to post them, but we could ask for feedback
<NRWlion> publish them and by this we might be able to get some more interest
<pleia2> we'd have to coordinate with whomever wrote about the topic (blog, news site, etc) so the feedback gets back to them
<NRWlion> ehm. to get myself clear. i am looking for a kind of discussion sections
<NRWlion> for topics of our issue that was may have effected the readers and
<pleia2> do you have an example of a such a topic?
<NRWlion> ehm. f.ex. we there is a topic in blogs about the failures of whatever - mint vs. debian.
<NRWlion> the readers get the summary of the posts from us and are able - at least they should be ;) - to make up their own mind and post it
<pleia2> hm, I guess I just suggested coordination because I think such feedback is better left on the blog itself rather than moving it to our own space
<NRWlion> wait ^^ not finished yet! we collect those posts and bring them on one of our next issues to get a discussion going, u know?
<NRWlion> that way that readers are able to have a possibility to write their thaughts to given topics
<pleia2> yeah, but that splits the conversation, now there's a conversation in our newsletter and on the blog, and the blog author doesn't see the comments/discussion unless they read our newsletter :\
<NRWlion> and this is the second intention i want to get to
<NRWlion> i want to manage contacts to the bloggers and authors to maybe get them contributing ;)
<NRWlion> 1) we get the readers contributing and 2) we get contact to the bloggers and authors we are quoting from ;)
<NRWlion> wouldnt that be good?
<pleia2> I think we'll have to see what others think, my vision for the newsletter is showing people articles and getting discussions and news going on their sites, this feels like we're taking discussion away from them
<NRWlion> as i said: just an idea
<pleia2> yes, keep having them! :)
<pleia2> and my word isn't the law, it'd be nice to see what others think
<NRWlion> pleia2: n2 hear
<NRWlion> but i have the light feeling to slow you more down then help you with my input
<NRWlion> :(
<pleia2> NRWlion: well, a suggestion like the one above would require more volunteers than we have now, but that's not so bad as long as we can find them :)
<NRWlion> pleia2: i would not suggest sth like this if i would not be able to help
<cjohnston> pleia2: who did the theme for fridge
<pleia2> nick ali maybe? akgraner would know
<cjohnston> I'm just wondering cause I don't believe it follows the guidelines, plus since it is in the ubuntu.com namespace (kinda, still) I believe it needs the masthead
<cjohnston> Since its WP tho, it should be able to use the WP theme that the community has created
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know anything about the theming stuff, I just write articles :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-16
<philipballew> anyone need help with articles?
<pleia2> we need help collecting them :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<pleia2> if you go down to the "In the Press" section you'll see about a million links, look on those sites for ubuntu news
<pleia2> then put the links in https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1 under the "In the Press" section
<pleia2> same for "In the blogosphere"
 * pleia2 is doing The Planet
<philipballew> alright. ill try that tonight. if i am confisued ill ask again in the channel pleia2
<pleia2> sounds good, I'll be around (had dinner plans, but they were canceled at last minute)
<philipballew> aww, i'm sorry pleia2 I know that can be sad
<pleia2> actually I'm a little relieved, I don't know the couple we're meeting (friends of MJ) and I'm always shy and awkward at such dinners ;)
 * pleia2 enjoys evening at home
<philipballew> a friday night at home for you? you seem like the person out all night! haha I souppose they would not want someone who is shy at dinner.
<philipballew> but you seem outgoing in a lot of way pleia2
<pleia2> I am ok when I'm the leader, but mostly I am quite shy
<philipballew> hum. we all have our places where we excell and dont in others. its what makes the world work
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> gosh this list on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions is long
<pleia2> adding what I can to my rss reader, but it's a chore :)
<pleia2> ok, we could use more news and blogosphere stuff, but we have a pretty full issue so far https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
 * pleia2 heads out to dinner
<NRWlion> morning from Central Euorpe
<philipballew> night from California!
<NRWlion> i'd love to see california once but my budget is too low :(
<philipballew> id like to go to europe
<NRWlion> well if u come u gotta visit "Phantasia Land Cologne" and "Moviepark Germany"
<NRWlion> ;)
<philipballew> what are those?
<NRWlion> philipballew: hang on changing clients
<NRWlion> philipballew: The two names i gave you are fun and entertaimentparks in North-Rhine Westfalia (my Home State ;) )
<NRWlion> in Germany
<philipballew> oh nice. never been there
<NRWlion> as i have never been over the big ocean ;)
<pleia2> I've only ever visited german airports
<NRWlion> pleia2: you really stop by these to parks ;)
<pleia2> some day :)
<NRWlion> hey pleia2 could you link me the google doc of the current issue of the newsletter?=
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<NRWlion> thx ... i have another one of my crazy ideas .... ;)
<NRWlion> pleia2: do you have a gmail account? I'd like to have you a read on a google doc i just created (if you have time of course!==)
<pleia2> NRWlion: you can share with lyz@princessleia.com (it's a google account)
<NRWlion> pleia2: copy ... sharing in 2
<NRWlion> ok u should have access now
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> cool, I might add a bit more text, thinking of sending this out with the next issue of Ubuntu Weekly News?
<NRWlion> if it is usable pls feel free to do what ever you need
<NRWlion> i might be able to provide these texts as "Editioral words" or what ever they are called ;)
<NRWlion> pleia2: if you need those kinds of texts feel free to contact me ;)
<NRWlion> cause this is what i am able to provide :D
<pleia2> thanks :)
<NRWlion> ok, i am getting back to my work now
<NRWlion> hi jono
<philipballew> pleia2, hey! so I found an interesting article. well to me... how do I determine where i put it or if it should go anywhere in google docs
<pleia2> philipballew: you can paste it here
<pleia2> we talk a lot in here as the weekend progresses
<philipballew> http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2011/07/what-orange-is-ubuntu-orange.html
<pleia2> good one, but we already have the source article included (the canonical design post)
<philipballew> i see, that makes sense. do they have to be on the list of websites or am I allowed to go "into the wild and look"?
<pleia2> please go into the wild :)
<pleia2> I've done a basic browse through the massive list of sites (added a bunch to my RSS reader)
<philipballew> what level of computer knowledge ore we going after here?
<pleia2> hard to say, but as long as it's related to ubuntu, it's worth looking at here at least
<pleia2> so we don't want the latest kernel news (too generic linux), but "oneiric is shipping with $version kernel" is good
<philipballew> makes sence. ill paste them here in a bit when i get 5 or 6
<philipballew> i assume uds sponsorships is already been mentioned.
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> the google doc has everything we're planning to include this week
 * pleia2 shower
<philipballew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otaSUoE7xKo
<philipballew> http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/15/eee-pc-1215p-12-incher-spotted-with-mammalian-ubuntu/
<philipballew> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Nuxeo-Releases-New-Open-iw-418323713.html?x=0&.v=1
<philipballew> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Asus-Eee-PC-1215P/
<philipballew> http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/07/first-flash-11-beta-brings-64-bit-support-to-linux-finally.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<philipballew> here is a few off the wall articles from the web
<pleia2> the Asus one is covered, adding Nuxeo and flash
<philipballew> thanks!
<pleia2> I think this means we're pretty good on articles
<pleia2> thanks philipballew :D
<pleia2> everyone: I sent the doc out to summary writers, so we're in summary writing mode now :)
<holstein> pleia2: i'll try and get to a few this evening, but im going out of town tomorrow morning
<holstein> *if* i have interwebs where im staying, i'll check in and do some work
<holstein> otherwise, i'll have to miss this week :/
<pleia2> holstein: ok, thanks for checking in, enjoy your time away :)
<philipballew> 4 articles summarized, will get to more after I run Saturday errands
 * holstein high-fives philipballew :)
<philipballew> I need to figure out how to do the irc thing with the * sometime
<philipballew> haha
<pleia2> /me high-fices holstein
<holstein> :)
<pleia2> fices!
<pleia2> typing fails me today :)
<holstein> philipballew: you say "/me whatever"
<philipballew> do i actually say me or would i type philipballew
<philipballew> im a forms person mostly
 * philipballew whatever
<philipballew> sweet!
<holstein> yeah :)
<pleia2> heading out to meet up with some friends for lunch, bbl :)
<nlsthzn> Hey...quick question on the summary writing... how brief are you guys aiming for ... on the google doc, is "Run Ocelot, Run!" done for instance?
<philipballew> nlsthzn, i would do 2. 3 sentences max
<philipballew> i did the summery for run ocelot and its done
<nlsthzn> philipballew: OK cool... so it is really a quick condense look at the basic idea of the story... cool thanks... (Will see if I can chip in...)
<philipballew> basically. thats what i was told
<holstein> nlsthzn: they get looked at a lot
<holstein> if you get an idea, and its short, go for it
<holstein> it can always be edited
<holstein> i think the shorter and more conscise the better
<nlsthzn> ok, thanks :)
<nlsthzn> ... ok, this may sound retarded in this day and age but I have never used Google docs... ever... after making an edit... do I simply hit the save button? (man, do I feel stupid asking this...)
<holstein> nlsthzn: no worries
<holstein> it *should* auto-save
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<holstein> i usually put my name in the article im working on
<holstein> so no one else starts working on it too
<holstein> sometimes it doesnt auto-save and you need to hit the button
<holstein> the issue is, how to tell...
<MrChrisDruif> In the top right corner you should see a grayed-out rounded-down rectangle with "Saved" in it
<holstein> yeah ^^ and its mostly functional
<nlsthzn> oh yes... I see it now :p thanks... it says saved...
<nlsthzn> I was expecting an autosave... it makes sense... but didn't want to bet on it and loose anything :)
<NRWlion> morning america
<philipballew> its 3pm here
<philipballew> noon in Hawaii
<NRWlion> :D just wanted to quote a famous film
<philipballew> what film
<NRWlion> Invictious starring Matt Damon as rugby captain of south africa
<nlsthzn> Good morning Vietnam!!!
<nlsthzn> btw, never saw the movie but did watch the live events... why would morning america be a quote from Invictus?
<philipballew> never seen any of those movies. i must suck
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: i just wanted to fool philipballew a bit
<nlsthzn> Ah... seems easy enough to do :D
<nlsthzn> ;)
<NRWlion> btw philipballew you should try to get a dvd of "good morning vietnnam" its a MUST SEE in my opinion
<philipballew> i do live less then a mile from best buy NRWlion
<NRWlion> philipballew: pardon me?
<philipballew> best buy, i live less then a mile from it. its a giant electronic box store
<philipballew> NRWlion,
<NRWlion> philipballew: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mJoHqmtFcQ << take a look here ;)
<NRWlion> this is what i call a movie
 * pleia2 nudges people for more summaries
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-17
<Pendulum> nlsthzn: can you please not use the word 'retarded' it's offensive
<Pendulum> pleia2: give me a sec to grab a snack and i'll do some
<pleia2> woohoo, thanks
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<pleia2> in case you don't have it handy :)
<Pendulum> yeah, just found it in logs :)
<nlsthzn> Pendulum: sorry about that (took me a few minutes to actually find what you where reffering too)... wasn't meant to be offensive...
<Pendulum> nlsthzn: np. just wanted to mention it
<Pendulum> is anyone working on the Launchpad news summaries?
<nlsthzn> Pendulum: Not me... I did a few news articles but it is 4 am here and my mind has shut down...
<Pendulum> okay, i'll do them then :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: one of the posts in Launchpad News is out of date now (was looking for people to do testing last week), can I drop it?
<pleia2> yeah, go for it
<Pendulum> launchpad news summaries are done
 * nlsthzn sees that Pendulum is fast at this...
<Pendulum> nlsthzn: I used to do a lot of them
<nlsthzn> Well... I am sure I will be able to chip in a few every week-end to lighten the load...
<nlsthzn> cheers all... time to call it a day and head home...
<pleia2> sweet, looks like we only need summaries for planet and blogosphere sections
<philipballew> any help still needed on the summaries. I can type many more tonight if needed
<pleia2> philipballew: yep, The Planet and In the Blogosphere still need summaries
<philipballew> alright, I'll see if i can so at least either the planet or the blog tonight
<philipballew> if not ill do more tomorrow as well. they all need to be done by Sunday evening correct?
<pleia2> sunday morning
<pleia2> after that we need to add them to the wiki, get proof readers, and release by monday morning
<pleia2> (or monday evening, probably monday evening with my schedule)
<philipballew> haha. ill see what i can do. is it just me and you now?
<pleia2> hopefully some other people who aren't on IRC are pitching in too
<philipballew> hopefully.
<philipballew> but if not oh well
<philipballew> do you read the article before you type the summery?
<pleia2> how else could you write a summary? :)
<pleia2> so yes, I read through the full article and then write the summary
<philipballew> it is true. just making sure you didn't have some secret. i can usually make a brief outline in my head and then condense it
<pleia2> it's been suggested that to save time we just take the first paragraph, but in this world of blogs it doesn't work like it might have once with newspaper articles
<philipballew> true, there is no thesis statement in these articles
<philipballew> any info on this? https://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/ubuntu-colombia-en-la-campusparty-2011/
<philipballew> i do not speak what i think looks like spanish?
<philipballew> anybody who does?
<alourie> hello
<alourie> good morning all
<philipballew> hello alourie
<alourie> hi philipballew
<alourie> working on summaries too, ha?
<philipballew> i am. you as well?
<alourie> yes
<alourie> I see you in the doc as well :-)
<philipballew> what are you workin on in there?
<alourie> I'll go for planet stuff, and move forward. You?
<philipballew> do press and move forword as im almost done with planets
<philipballew> unless you wanna do planets
<alourie> oh, I don't care
<alourie> no problem, I'll go for press
<alourie> (that's what I did in the past anyway :-) )
<philipballew> oh nice!
<alourie> sure
<alourie> philipballew: there are already one-liners in the doc. Should I ignore them?
<philipballew> i guess if an article has a summery already continue on
<alourie> ok
<alourie> so I'm off to Blogosphere next
<pleia2> alourie: thanks, make sure you add your name to the end of the file so we include you in credits
<alourie> pleia2: of course
<alourie> almost done with blogosphere
<pleia2> cool, I'm finishing up planet
<alourie> pleia2: done with blogosphere
<pleia2> woohoo
<pleia2> I think we're done :)
<pleia2> I'll move them over tomorrow and fill in all the stats we need, should be ready for review in about 12 hours
<alourie> ok
<alourie> I may not be available to proof in 12 hours...
<alourie> so I hope there will be enough proofers around :-)
<pleia2> we have through monday to find people, so I think we'll be ok
<alourie> oh, ok
<alourie> I will be online tomorrow, about this time, maybe it'll be still ok
<pleia2> ok cool
<alourie> pleia2: ok, so I've added myself at the end
<pleia2> thanks, I'll be sure that ends up in the credits of the final release
<alourie> of course
<NRWlion> hi
<alourie> hi NRWlion
<NRWlion> alourie: how is your sunday
<NRWlion> ?
<alourie> NRWlion: it's OK. I'm working.
<NRWlion> welcome to the club. me too
<alourie> NRWlion: :-)
<alourie> where I live, everyone is in the club
<philipballew> any more work needed?
<alourie> philipballew: I'm not sure, I think Liz said we're done :-)
<NRWlion> philipballew: i have no overview
<philipballew> NICE!
<alourie> like this: < pleia2> I think we're done :)
<philipballew> seems easy
<alourie> it is when there are a lot of people participating
<NRWlion> even I was able to contribute a text of my own
<NRWlion> hey there
 * nlsthzn waves
 * NRWlion waves back
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> Oh cool... I see the summary writing for 224 is complete :)
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: i hope to find my name on the credits as well ;)
<NRWlion> had a little text about getting new participants (how they could help us etc)
<NRWlion> hope that pleia2 has put it in as she told me
<nlsthzn> Cool... I am just glad I could help do something constructuve... even if I did just write 3 sentences... "must do more next time" :)
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: maybe i will be able to write some summaries too
<nlsthzn> Why not... but you will have to be quick next time... or you will miss out :)
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: depends on my workload for the week ;)
<nlsthzn> Well, this only happens at week-ends so no excuses :p
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: yeah but at the weekends i am doing work that had to be left aside during week
<nlsthzn> Excuses excuses
<nlsthzn> ;)
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: excuses that are necessary
<nlsthzn> NRWlion: Just pulling your socks again... I am sure everyone here does what they can when they can :)
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: :( i have no found my text in the preparating doc
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: do u have a gmail account?
<nlsthzn> NRWlion: who doesn't :p
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: have a look in your pm box
<NRWlion> nlsthzn: would like to have your opinion ;)
<NRWlion> would be pleased
<NRWlion> ;)
<nlsthzn> Having a look
<pleia2> I'll look at this doc again in a bit, working on main newsletter now
<pleia2> Andre_Gondim: you can add translation stats at any time: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224
<pleia2> we're releasing late tomorrow
<pleia2> we are ready for reviewing! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224
<nlsthzn> Oh boy...
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> Whats up with the issue number?
<pleia2> that's why we have editors! fixed :)
<nlsthzn> What is the best way to point out an issue... should I just mention it here?
<pleia2> yeah
<nlsthzn> The Planet - First link...Elizabeth talks about some of the work that goes into publishing the Ubuntu Weekly News (hey, that's us!) each week and does a call for volunteers who can help writing article summaries for links collected throughout the week.
<nlsthzn> *should be ...write article...
<nlsthzn> *write articles
<nlsthzn> *write article
<nlsthzn> doh
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> yeah
<nlsthzn> oh another thing I notice... In the Press... I put all my summaries below the links... while it seems standard to have the summary above the link
<pleia2> oops
<pleia2> I'll get that sorted too
<nlsthzn> Blog Sphere too
<pleia2> there we go
<nlsthzn> Well thanks to Linux, Canonical, and the Team here for a chance to help out...
<pleia2> thanks nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> In the note: That’s why we are looking for you! Exactly! You readers can help us too. *I get the idea behind the "Exactly!" but it doesn't flow well and I suspect can be a bit confusing...
<NRWlion> hollas
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-09
<pleia2> actually, I'm tired and I'll have time in the morning, releasing then
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue273
<nhandler> Nice job pleia2
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> nhandler, hey!
<akgraner> pleia2, I've got a copy of Ubuntu Made Easy being sent to be for review - would you or anyone else want it sent to you as well to review?
<akgraner> http://nostarch.com/ubuntumadeeasy
<nhandler> akgraner: Cool. I also didn't realize Phil Bull was one of the authors
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> should be a good book
<akgraner> nhandler, would you like it sent to you?
<nhandler> akgraner: I think I might take you/them up on that. It looks like a nice book, and it would be helpful once I'm done for introducing beginners to Ubuntu
<nhandler> Do you want to contact them? Or should I reply to their email directly?
<akgraner> nods - want a copy of the Offical Ubuntu Book as well (I know one of the authors really well :-P)
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll send it to you
<akgraner> nhandler, I replied and have already been talking to them - so if you can email me where you want Ubuntu Made Easy and/or The Official Ubuntu Book - I can get them both sent to you
<nhandler> akgraner: Sure (especially since Ubuntu Chicago probably won't qualify for a free copy if you do that again)
<akgraner> nhandler, gotcha  not sure how they are doing that part, but I have a couple copies to share - so I'm happy to
 * nhandler hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> nhandler, thx :-) and just shoot an email with the address
<nhandler> akgraner: Already sent
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> nhandler, are you still maintaining classbot?
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not really actively developing. I'll fix the occasional minor issue and support the one in -classroom, but that is about it
<akgraner> nhandler, ahh ok - I'll email you....it's in LP right?
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep
<nhandler> https://launchpad.net/classbot
<akgraner> great thanks
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Good afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hi MrChrisDruif
 * MrChrisDruif loves scrollback ^_^
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-13
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> I'm going to be out of town on alpha3 release day, so if someone else could take care of getting the alpha3 announcement on the fridge when it comes out Thursday that'd be great :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I can do it as soon as we finish with ubuntu on air
<pleia2> need a full fridge admin
<Unit193> I can't do it, but I can check the UWN for dead links.....
<pleia2> Unit193: yay
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa ^
<pleia2> I'll be around this weekend, and part of next (at least enough to get UWN out the door)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: he's not either :)
<pleia2> nhandler or akgraner
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<pleia2> he's still in training!
<pleia2> he can format it and submit for review, but nhandler or akgraner have to push the publish button
<pleia2> I should actually nudge him to do that on some day when I'm planning to do it so he can get more practice and be graduated ;)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Yeah.... I am going to be up to my neck busy... for the next week
<pleia2> oh, and bkerensa will be at the same event I am anyway
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> pleia2: see you thursday when you arrive ;) I will be stuck at a booth like chuck :P
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> that was me at SCALE this year, I don't even know how I ended up being the leader of the booth
<pleia2> "because no one else was doing it" I guess
<bkerensa> isn't that how it work for most things? :P
<pleia2> yes, I am far too responsible :)
<bkerensa> I'm really hoping phillipballew pulls through so I can take some breaks
<bkerensa> everyone up here works a 9 to 5 and couldnt get work off except nathwill who will be there Wed and Friday
<pleia2> he kept running off with our only Ubuntu-only laptop at scale to work on his talk
<pleia2> so as long as he isn't doing a talk! :)
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> he is not :P
<bkerensa> I'm confused as to why I am since OSCON has people from NASA talking
<pleia2> I ended up buying a laptop so I don't find myself in that situation again too
<bkerensa> LOL
<pleia2> yeah, see how I am?
<bkerensa> huh so you leave what time on Friday?
<pleia2> I'm actually flying out early Saturday evening
<bkerensa> huh
<pleia2> spending Saturday with some less-geeky Portland friends who I've known online for 100 years
<bkerensa> pleia2: would you be up for a Ubuntu Hour? I could scramble one for Friday and get people to come out of the wood works
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> probably, I don't have any other plans :)
<pleia2> will there be voodoo donuts?
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> good idea
<bkerensa> except slangasek and kees dont eat them :P
<bkerensa> they will bring meat i bet
<pleia2> seriously breaking my diet, but exceptions must be made
<pleia2> (I've never had them)
<bkerensa> pleia2: well its a good thing there is a Voodoo Donuts nearby the convention center
<pleia2> you don't waste any time :)
<Unit193> I do! :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: extra "l" in philipballew's address there :)
<bkerensa> ahh
<nhandler> pleia2: Need me?
<nhandler> Ah, yeah. I can take care of alpha 3 (or review/publish if you want a jr editor to practice)
<Unit193> Hah, I just got a "503 Surge protection" from the wiki. :P
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-14
<nhandler> I want to try a voodoo donut (I saw them on Man vs Food)
<bkerensa> Nom
<pleia2> ok, email off to summary writers
<pleia2> a bit of a lean issue this week, but we'll make up for it in alpha3 stuff next week I'm sure
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-15
<akgraner> pleia2, hey
<akgraner> how can I help - happy too
<akgraner> working on my office today so I'll have some time if you need me
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks :) I haven't even looked at the doc yet today, I'll let you know :)
<akgraner> bkerensa, congrats again on your talk - I can't wait to see it the recording of it
<akgraner> pleia2, awesome!  I'm just a ping away :-)
<Silverlion> akgraner: hey ;)
<akgraner> Silverlion, hey :-)
<Silverlion> FINALLY! she recognizes me :D
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> Silverlion, I'm putting my office back together (before my company shows up) and checking on various thinks a little at a time...Let me find an hour to just be present and we'll finish the interview and I'll get it to Ronnie
<Silverlion> akgraner: just let it be as it is ;) i just got the articles for the upcoming issue #63 of the mag... so the next two weeks I will be busy as well
<pleia2> oh, and I realized alpha3 isn't this thursday, it's *next* thursday, my July is full of crazy, I don't know what day it is :)
<pleia2> I'll be around
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. I'll be around as well. And shouldn't bkerensa be back too? Maybe he should prepare the post to get the experience ;)
<pleia2> nhandler: +1
<s-lion> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> s-lion: pong?
<s-lion> just saw your link to ubuntu women and that you plan to get a german side
<s-lion> need translation help?
<pleia2> what link?
<s-lion> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<pleia2> ah, yeah, translations are always good, details are here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Translators
<pleia2> I don't actually know much about translations, so I can't be very helpful
<s-lion> i will see through after my projects ... if any urgent help needs then ping me
<pleia2> oh no, it's certainly not urgent :) the option to translate our wiki has been around since the beginning of our project (2006)
<s-lion> ;)
<pleia2> akgraner: my editing eyeballs would love a week off, so if you could review and copy articles from the Google doc over to the wiki that'd be great :)
<nhandler> pleia2, akgraner: I just copies the google doc to the wiki (not sure if I should wipe the gdoc now). I did not do any review at this time though
<pleia2> ok, thanks (we usually do our first review in the google doc itself, but that's fine :))
<pleia2> but yeah, you should wipe the articles from the doc so people know not to edit them anymore
<pleia2> I went ahead and deleted them (one of the editors was still making changes, so I'm copying those over now and fixing up the wiki syntax
 * pleia2 works on stats
<pleia2> ok, those are set
<akgraner> pleia2, review from the wiki then?
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> pleia2, want me to take out "Welcome new members and move some of the top stories from the other sections to the GCN section?
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, go for it
<akgraner> (well once I get finished with the review)  - ok
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll ping once I am finished
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> then I'll email our other editors :)
<akgraner> pleia2, it's saving now
<akgraner> pleia2, done and you ready to send to the other editors
<pleia2> akgraner: awesome, thanks!
<akgraner> yw :-)  let me know if you need anything else  - I'll be online around 5am my time if you need me to publish or anything - you'll be at OSCON right?
<pleia2> akgraner: nah, I'm only attending thursday and friday
<pleia2> (already took vacation time this month, taking a whole week for a last minute conference was too much)
<akgraner> pleia2, gotcha
<akgraner> yeah - I have to take 2 days next week and 10 days in August, time off is soooo easy to go through.  :-)
<pleia2> more of it would be nice :)
<pleia2> ok, break from computer time now, bbl :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-08
<Unit193> pleia2: Something something, good something.
<Unit193> Hmm... Should have included the word "link" too.
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> Pendulum: if you have time in the next couple hours, can you do a quick editorial review? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue324
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm looking at it now :)
<Unit193> Links still good.
<Pendulum> it looks good to me
<Pendulum> for the first time ever, I didn't find any proofreading issues or awkward sentences or anything :)
<pleia2> thanks!
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue324
<Unit193> Links siiiiill good.
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-11
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> pleia2, ping?
<pleia2> jono: pong
<jono> pleia2, would you mind posting a fridge article announcing the UDS dates?
<pleia2> sure, paste me up
<pleia2> how's the weather? coming out to concord in a bit
<jono> pleia2, nice and warm out here :-)
<pleia2> :)
<jono> wow, coming out to the sticks, eh?
<pleia2> yeah, presenting on ubuntu for an itt tech class
<jono> pleia2, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5866347/
<jono> pleia2, ahhh I saw your post I think
<jono> cool :-)
<pleia2> yeah, I do it 1-2 times a year
<jono> cool
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/07/11/ubuntu-developer-summit-27-29-august-2013/
<pleia2> tagged for planet, so should land over there in a bit too
<jono> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sure
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-13
<pleia2> ok, email sent off to summary writers
<jose> pleia2: thanks for getting that change done for me :)
<pleia2> sure
<jose> pleia2: http://design.canonical.com/2013/07/see-your-photos-and-illustrations-in-ubuntu-13-10/ confirms the fact that we're having the wallpaper contest
<pleia2> jose: thanks :)
<PaulW2U> ctrl-M /input return
<PaulW2U> oops :o)
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 remembers it's her day off and steps away from IRC
 * PaulW2U notes that only one summary has been written so far but promises to take a look later tonight (UK time)
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-07
<pleia2> still no summaries aside from ones I wrote :\ anyone?
<jose> pleia2: I just got home, may be able to help in a while
<pleia2> thanks, I'll write a few when I'm settled in too
<pleia2> ok, I did general, loco, planet and other community news, now tired
<pleia2> going to copy these over, canonical and blogosphere still to be done
 * pleia2 moar summaries
<pleia2> all done
<pleia2> next week I'll be in Germany, so I'm not sure how much use I'll be (but I will try!)
<jose> pleia2: sorry, I've been having some stuff with remotely helping with a MUN today and me not being home :(
<pleia2> jose: no worries
<pleia2> jose: if you could do editorial review sometime before I publish tomorrow, that would be awesome
<jose> pleia2: yeah, sure! I don't have to take an exam tomorrow so I'll be around earlier than expected :)
<pleia2> (and add your name to contributors, else I'm going to start adding my cats or making up names so people don't know I did it myself :D)
<jose> hehe
 * pleia2 out2dinner
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue374
<pleia2> and if anyone is around to review, that would be helpful
 * jose takes a look
<jose> pleia2: fixed some minor stuff, but review done
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> I'll publish in a bit
<Unit193> Looks fairly good.
<jose> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-08
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 374 for the weeks of June 23 - July 6, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue374#
<jose> thank you, pleia2
<pleia2> sure thing
<pleia2> will you be available next week to shepherd the summaries+release?
<pleia2> I can collect links this week and send them off to summary writers, then flying to germany late on saturday
<jose> definitely
<pleia2> cool :)
 * jose adds reminder on google now
<jose> oh, hey, looks like the newsletter got stuck on the queue
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> all those security updates for 3 weeks gets us :)
<jose> hehe
<jose> looks like it's been a busy week for the sec team
<pleia2> well, 2 weeks
 * pleia2 takes a break from computer screen
<jose> enjoy your evening :)
<pleia2> putting UOS announcement on fridge
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-12
<pleia2> jose: we're really light on news again, thoughts on skipping publishing this Monday again and doing another 2 week newsletter?
<pleia2> I'm heading off to Germany tomorrow, so won't be around much this weekend
<jose> pleia2: I can take care of fetching some more links and writing summaries tomorrow
<pleia2> jose: good luck :) all I've managed to find are how-to articles
<pleia2> news has just been slow these past couple weeks
<jose> if I don't get to find at least around 10 more articles, I'll just postpone
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<bapoumba> Hello !
<bapoumba> ping anyone having access to the fridge calendar please.
<pleia2> hey bapoumba
<pleia2> bapoumba: what do you need?
<bapoumba> hey lyz :)
<bapoumba> we'd need to change the time of Forums Council meetings
<pleia2> ok
<bapoumba> every first Sunday of the month, 18:00 UTC
<bapoumba> the spot looks available
<pleia2> any idea when it is now?
<pleia2> nm, found it
<bapoumba> ok :)
<bapoumba> no change in day/periodicity, just the time
<pleia2> ok, updated from August on
<bapoumba> cool, thanks much !
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<bapoumba> doing ok pleia2 ?
<pleia2> hanging in there
<bapoumba> it shows 1pm on the calendar, is that correct ?
<pleia2> should be right now, got a bit confused when I changed timezones on it
<bapoumba> should be 6 pm, now says 9 pm :)
<pleia2> I set it for 18:00 UTC
<bapoumba> well 18:00 utc is 6pm GMT
<bapoumba> not 9 pm
<bapoumba> I think
<pleia2> it's showing up right for me :\
<bapoumba> hmm, shows 9pm here..
<bapoumba> 18:00 UTC is 20:00 here
<pleia2> that's how it's showing up
<pleia2> maybe refresh again?
<bapoumba> did twice
<bapoumba> was also wrong before..
<pleia2> google calendar is sometimes weird, can come back later if it's still showing up weird for you
<bapoumba> yes it is weird
<bapoumba> :)
<bapoumba> ah, one more refresh and it is ok
<bapoumba> double weirdness..
<bapoumba> thanks much pleia2 :)
<pleia2> sure
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-13
<jose> pleia2: I think we will be skipping this weeks - I don't find anything else apart from the Juju release
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-06
<PaulW2U_> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks \o/
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-07
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 424 for the week June - 29 - July 5, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue424
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-08
<v3xx> I think I would like to join the team. My writing skills ain't no good, but I would be willing to do whatever other task that I could assist in.  I am retired and have time, but weekends can get busy for me with vistors, bbq and so on.
<v3xx> Please email or pm me, thankyou
<PaulW2U> Just as I was typing my reply he left.
<PaulW2U> I'll PM him though his forum account
<PaulW2U> PM sent - referred him to style guidelines, link suggestions and asked him to email editor.ubuntu.news
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-10
<Guest41733>     /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD bap
 * pleia2 gets to work on UWN prep for summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-11
<pleia2> ok, sent off to summary writers
<PaulW2U> 15 summaries written by our anonymous writer but many are one liners
<PaulW2U> or don't conform to the style guidelines
<PaulW2U> I'll leave a note to remind him/her how summaries should be written
<PaulW2U> Quickly fixed most of them and provided an example of what we need. Back later.
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-12
<PaulW2U_> making good progress this week - just 3 summaries to write now
<PaulW2U_> all summaries done although a few still need a little work
<pleia2> woo
<pleia2> ooh, nice find on the discourse link re: athens
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-11
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue473
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> ty
<tsimonq2> nasty nasty Camel Case :/
 * tsimonq2 is doing the editorial review now because I woke up late in the day and I'm still awake :P
<tsimonq2> wow lol someone needed to download Lubuntu over dial-up XD
<tsimonq2> I mean, not making fun or anything, dial-up is just so old :)
<ahoneybun> good points about meetup pleia2
<pleia2> thanks
<ahoneybun> the per city thing is the most annoying
<ahoneybun> a LOT of people join ours around Orlando (since the meetup says Orlando)
<ahoneybun> but most of our events have been in South area (as I'm there)
<pleia2> yeah, it does learn over time, but the location is off-putting at a glance
<ahoneybun> I think most people around here get thrown off by the location
<ahoneybun> and don't look at where our events happen
<pleia2> tsimonq2: wanna help with release?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sure :)
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/temp/473/
<pleia2> can you do fridge and forums?
<jose> sure
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sure :)
<jose> (jk, I have 'fridge' set for highlight :P)
<pleia2> jose: I was talking to tsimonq2 :)
<pleia2> har
<tsimonq2> XD
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-12
<tsimonq2> pleia2: btw should the updated call for nominations be on the fridge?
 * pleia2 gets to work on the wiki and social medias
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I was thinking I might just draft a very simple reminder, I don't want to repeat the whole thing exactly (plus, it has some errors again)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright :)
<pleia2> I can take care of that after release though
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> wow, I only had to correct one link!
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> fridge is good to go
<jose> \o/
<tsimonq2> oh that's right, sorry jose, you get pinged every time :P
<jose> it's cool
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 473 for the week July 4 - 10, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue473
<tsimonq2> pleia2: \o/
<tsimonq2> forums good to go, about to sticky
<pleia2> wiki, social media and emails are done
<tsimonq2> pleia2: so are we good?
<pleia2> I think so!
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ^5
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ?
<pleia2> it's a high five
<pleia2> ok, added a quick post about the membership board thing
<tsimonq2> oh :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: in that case, ^5 ;)
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-13
<hggdh> pleia2: just answered you. My personal view is the more visibility the better
<pleia2> hggdh: thanks, publishing to bot :)
<pleia2> both too
<hggdh> pleia2: thanks, in your debt.
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/07/13/bug-1602344-opened-against-the-coc-for-more-explicit-condemnation-of-harassment/
<pleia2> voila!
<pleia2> adding to the newsletter too
<hggdh> pleia2: merci beaucoup
<pleia2> thanks for your work on this (along with the rest of the CC and everyone)
<hggdh> you are welcome. Sorry it took so long for us to open the bug
<tsimonq2> +1 pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-15
<pleia2> ugh, haven't done anything with UWN yet
<pleia2> tsimonq2: around to help with planet while I look for articles elsewhere?
<wxl> pleia2: maybe we should fire you? :)
<pleia2> wxl: PLEASE
<pleia2> :P
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> pleia2: i'm sure tsimonq2 would take it off your hands if you REALLY wanted to
<pleia2> alright, finished collecting the links, sending to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-16
<tsimonq2> wxl: but I just took a nap... :P
<tsimonq2> pleia: I'll work on summaries in a bit
 * tsimonq2 makes food
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-10
<guiverc_t> Athul wrote summaries for planet; I did 16.10eol one ... next step (proof etc) wanna let me have access to list; what goes on and I can email that too?
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: You mean for editors?
<guiverc_t> yeah ..  i only know process to end.summary :)
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Shared
<guiverc_t> thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> np
<guiverc> document copied to wiki#513.  but NO scripts run & thus no extra detail added, plus gdoc not blanked (in-case I made bobo's)
<tsimonq2> Ok
<guiverc> couldn't do before now as busy sorry; if someone wants to look & yell back @ me if too bad etc.
<tsimonq2> Alright :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks for your help guiverc_t
<guiverc> team-reports script isn't used??   i had a play with it & errs, but see no data that it could download recently...
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Yeah, ignore that :)
<guiverc> played with that one as .pl;  i don't use python but use perl :)
<tsimonq2> I'm the other way around :P
<guiverc> not surprised - its your youth !
<tsimonq2> lol
<guiverc> got list-security (chose @ random) to run; but its montrh based - how is it narrowed to a week?  (or do I pick another bad one)
<jose> guiverc_t: we still have that 'how to publish' meeting pending!
<guiverc_t> thanks jose ; yeah I know ..
<jose> guiverc_t: free right now?
<guiverc_t> sorry jose ; my lack of response is a negative :(  20+ mins maybe, but don't know your tz & if dinner time or other for you, or later today?
<jose> maybe later today
<guiverc_t> thanks jose - give a yell again :)
<jose> sounds good!
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-11
<guiverc_t> i read thru & edited summaries; 1 in planet I wrote alternative for; so one in planet will need mine or original deleted  (text very different) ..  // reminder @ start is there to remind..
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-12
<tsimonq2> Light news week in terms of articles, I think it's a good idea to do a two-week
<jose>  go ahead and publish
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-14
<guiverc> Unit193, I just read a 'unit193' became a DM [deb] - congrats !
<Unit193> guiverc: Thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Switching Things Up @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/switching-things-up.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Chakra GNU/Linux Users Get the KDE Plasma 5.13 Treatment, Lots of Other Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/chakra-gnu-linux-users-get-the-kde-plasma-5-13-treatment-lots-of-other-updates-521893.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Meet CIMON, an AI Assistant for Astronauts Running on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133083 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces the New Minimal Ubuntu OS for Public Clouds and Docker Hub @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-the-new-minimal-ubuntu-os-for-public-clouds-and-docker-hub-521894.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Balint Reczey: Run Ubuntu on Windows, even multiple releases in parallel! @ https://balintreczey.hu/blog/run-ubuntu-on-windows-even-multiple-releases-in-parallel/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 535 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-535/
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> !version
<lotuspsychje> .version
<Bashing-om> and that is a wrap for UWN535. Get hot now on next :P
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Watch Desktop Linux Apps (like GIMP) Running on Chrome OS [Video] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133090 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.13.3 Desktop Environment Released with More Than 30 Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-13-3-desktop-environment-released-with-more-than-30-improvements-521911.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<lotuspsychje> !rss list
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: KDE Plasma bugfix release 5.12.6 is now available for Kubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-bugfix-release-5-12-6-is-now-available-for-kubuntu-18-04-lts/
<lotuspsychje> neat
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kubuntu 18.04 LTS Users Can Now Update to the KDE Plasma 5.12.6 LTS Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-18-04-lts-users-can-now-update-to-the-kde-plasma-5-12-6-lts-desktop-521912.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 535 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-535/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Infographic Reveals the Sheer Scale of Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133139 (by Joey Sneddon)
<lotuspsychje> nice work on the rss guys!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Infographic: Ubuntu Linux Is Used by Millions Worldwide @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/infographic-ubuntu-linux-is-used-by-millions-worldwide-521914.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Are You a Fan of Google Chrome’s New Look? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133153 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Video: Building Community Leaders: A Guide @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/07/10/video-building-community-leaders-a-guide/
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Browsh is the Text-based Web Browser You’ve Been Dreaming Of @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133135 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Notes by Firefox Now Lets You Sync Notes Between Desktop and Android @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133198 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E18 – Eighteen Summers - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/07/12/s11e18-eighteen-summers/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: RaspAnd Project Now Lets You Run Android 8.1 Oreo on Raspberry Pi 3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspand-project-now-lets-you-run-android-8-1-oreo-on-raspberry-pi-3-521945.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Armed and Gelatinous’ — Linux Game Sneak Peek! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132862 (by Nixie Pixel)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 18.04 Reaches End of Life, KDE Apps 18.08 Coming August 16 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-18-04-reaches-end-of-life-kde-apps-18-08-coming-august-16-521944.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Chromium OS for Raspberry Pi SBCs Is Making a Comeback Soon, Better Than Ever @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/chromium-os-for-raspberry-pi-sbcs-is-making-a-comeback-soon-better-than-ever-521959.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Find Snap Apps Faster Using This Online Store @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133271 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> will return to summaries after a nap . :) will go much better then .
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9.5 "Stretch" Is Now Available with 100 Security Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-5-stretch-now-available-with-more-than-70-security-fixes-521963.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Tumbleweed Users Get LibreOffice 6.1, Mozilla Firefox 61, and FFmpeg 4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-tumbleweed-users-get-libreoffice-6-1-mozilla-firefox-61-and-ffmpeg-4-521964.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 & CentOS 6 Patched Against Spectre V4, Lazy FPU Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-centos-6-patched-against-spectre-v4-lazy-fpu-flaws-521965.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-15
 * Bashing-om begins to do the weekly WIKI . See how far I get befor a goof :P
<lotuspsychje> good luck Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> No luck now .. just hard work, lotuspsychje .. tedious and mind boggling for those of us that "just do not know" .
<Bashing-om> WIKI536 now ready for critique befor hitting the big red button.
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-08
<guiverc> Bashing-om, two comments; first is really minor & only b/c I had to mention second (lubuntu 19.10 - see comment) second is language that irks me s/Mark's talks coversMark's talk covers/
<guiverc> (don't know why I missed the / in ^, but marked in gdoc in pink; section was already commented hence my use of ???-pink)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I only got through about half of the wiki but from what I read I did not see any thing that needs to be fixed
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man Looking :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Done - see if you like them like that :P
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om :)
<guiverc> (ie. looks great)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I agree - your suggestions do work better :P
<guiverc> :)   but of course ignore my suggestions if you disagree.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Never ! If I do not say is not becuase of an ignore.
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Analyze ACPI Tables in a Text File with FWTS @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/08/analyze-acpi-tables-in-a-text-file-with-fwts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Arrival at CommCon 2019 @ https://danielpocock.com/commcon-2019-arrival/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Design and Web team summary – 8 July 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/08/design-and-web-team-summary-8-july-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Call For Volunteers @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/call-for-volunteers/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: 1st batch of talks approved! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/1st-batch-of-talks-approved/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Kernel 5.2 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=141580 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Thierry Carrez: Open source in 2019, Part 2/3 @ https://ttx.re/open-source-2019-part2.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #138 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-138/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite Users Are the First to Try Linux Kernel 5.2, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-users-are-the-first-to-try-linux-kernel-5-2-here-s-how-to-install-it-526655.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Emily Musil Church on the Global Learning XPRIZE @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/07/08/conversations-with-bacon-emily-musil-church-xprize/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time to push UWN586 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away . posting to the forum next.
<Bashing-om> Foeun post done - doing the re-directs,
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done. Pending is the social media postings.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastien Bacher: Bolt 0.8 update @ https://blogs.gnome.org/seb128/2019/07/08/bolt-0-8-update/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, starting fridge
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-586/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Unit193> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/testing-the-new-rls-bugs-output/11672 is broken.
<Wild_Man> Done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All the socials are done ? Now can wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes
<Bashing-om> Wiping Gdoc :)
<krytarik> Wrt the above, since it's in the Meeting Reports section, surely it was about a meeting, right?
<Wild_Man> Strange why is a bug link in the meetings section anyway?
<Wild_Man> I see now
<krytarik> Well, I didn't find the thread on Discourse anymore, so I wouldn't know what it was about. :P
<Wild_Man> I am looking but have not found it yet
<Wild_Man> krytarik, would it be from the 1st?
<krytarik> I believe you'd have to ask Bashing-om for more details on it.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, there is a link to the one dated today July 8th but I thought we stopped adding links on Saturday as a general rule
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 586 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-586/
<krytarik> Ah that, well they have the habit of preparing the meeting notes about a week before the actual meeting.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: "Desktop Team Update - Monday 8th July 2019" ? Note the posting date -> Jul 1 . Yeah it is confusing.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Okay, the link Unit193 posted is broke but the other link goes to the one on the 8th? do you want me to remove the link Bashing-om or do you want to?
<Wild_Man> krytarik, the letter that goes out over the m/l there is nothing to be done about that right so should we fix what we can?
<krytarik> Yeah.
<krytarik> So just fix the wiki page, that is.
<Wild_Man> While waiting to hear from Bashing-om I will fix it on the forum
<krytarik> Oh yeah, that too..
<krytarik> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-server-team-update-8-july-2019/11760 - and while you are at it, as indicated in the intro to the desktop team meeting thread, seems the server team got their notes on Discourse now too.. >_>
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I just notice on the forum this is "&nbsp;* Desktop Team - https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/deskt...uly-2019/11625
<Wild_Man> "
<Wild_Man> &nbsp;* should not be there correct
<Wild_Man> Its in other places as well
<krytarik> And by that I guess I mean solely, because they used to have it on... heh, they've got yet another new domain for what was previously Insights?.. https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/
<Wild_Man> I don't know what they are doing, can't keep up with the moving around
<Wild_Man> krytarik, you want me to add the server team update as well right? that will require updating the fridge to right?
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Wrt the '&nbsp;', yeah no idea how people have managed to put it there, since it's not in the wiki page code either, but of course it shouldn't be.  And nope, the Fridge post merely refers to the Meeting Reports section as a whole.  And of course, you are free to add it now or not really - but we should definitely keep it in mind from now on.
<Wild_Man> &nbsp;* is in several forum publishing's going back weeks now, I noticed it is in several sections not just meetings
<krytarik> Yeah, and I guess you'll have to talk to Bashing-om on how he managed to get those there, since it's fine on other bullet-pointed lists.
<krytarik> Maybe someone put funky spaces instead of normal ones there again..
<krytarik> In which case it'd affect the script generating the post for the forums.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I have made the changes to the wiki and forum, I have to go do other things for now
<krytarik> Yeah, I could just confirm above theory.
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Erm, you picked the (actual) July 1st one for the server team, and these should be in an unsorted list like the other lists.
<krytarik> And it looks like somebody dropped the opening quote on:  Material Shell’
<krytarik> (The summary itself could use a bit of fixing too wrt to punctuation and casing, but whatever..)
<Wild_Man> looking
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I don't except the latter two to be fixed though, just fix the formatting on the forums.
<krytarik> Or expect.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I wondered about the date but I never use discourse so no idea how to navigate their site
<krytarik> Well, I linked the exact thread to include should you wish so.
<Wild_Man> I am fixing it
<Wild_Man> I had two tabs open and I pasted the link from the wrong tab
<Bashing-om> Back at the keyboard and playing catch up.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, link changed to the 8th forum and wiki
<Wild_Man> krytarik, when you say fix the formatting on the forum you are referring to &nbsp;* right? and only for this week?
<krytarik> Yeah, of course only for this week, and I guess you can choose between fixing it properly or putting the crap back in as it was to be consistent with all the past weeks.. :P
<krytarik> Like, you not only removed the '&nbsp;' but also the '*' along with it - and of course it wouldn't be an asterisk on the forums, but the script would have converted that into the markup there for a list like the others.
<Wild_Man> Okay,
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-09
<krytarik> Heh, "And many others" is the only item in the contributor list in the Fridge post this week! :P
<krytarik> Same funky spaces thing there too.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: When I copy paste from Gdoc into the WIKI - single newlines are doubled in the WIKI, Any guidance on what is the cause ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, any chance you can clean the forum post up, I have tried and can't do it tonight have having a tooth pulled earlier
<krytarik> Bashing-om: That combined with the spaces thing elaborated on above sounds like we need to find a better place to prepare the issue..
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All I am aware of is the one asterics issue . I fixed one instance earlier that I caught. so I guess I can fix that one too.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: We can learn Git, no ? to prepare.
<krytarik> Erm, no..
<krytarik> Thinking more of something like Etherpad again here.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, the script output that I copied and pasted why is it blank do you know? Do I just copy the parts missing from the gdoc or wiki?
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I think you are overcomplicating this.  Also, it turns out the contributor list in the Fridge posts was fine until issue 585, and it suddenly started with the issue of last week, since I'm pretty sure nobody touched the list in the Google Doc..
<Wild_Man> Just not sure of the formatting issues I will have if I simply add the names
<krytarik> Erm, I meant issue 584 there - the last correct one.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Serge Hallyn: Running your own mail server @ https://s3hh.wordpress.com/2019/07/08/running-your-own-mail-server/
<krytarik> Well, since it was wrong last week already too, the same thing applies here as well - fix it or not.  But we'll have to make sure it doesn't reoccur from now on.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Forum edits done .
<Wild_Man> Is it something I did wrong?
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<krytarik> Bashing-om: And that seems to need a little more love still.. :P
<krytarik> Including doing the same with the "Other Articles of Interest" one too.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Late to the party - what did I miss for added TLC ?
<krytarik> Referring to the slightly botched up forums post formatting here.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yukkie missed that "Other Articles of Interest" :( .. fixing it now.
<Wild_Man> The names are included in the file I have on my computer for the forum just not the fridge
<Wild_Man> issue 583 has <strong>The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:</strong>
<Wild_Man> <ul>
<Wild_Man> <li>Krytarik Raido</li>
<Wild_Man> <li>Bashing-om</li>
<Wild_Man> <li>Chris Guiver</li>
<Wild_Man> <li>Wild Man</li>
<Wild_Man> <li>And many others</li>
<Wild_Man> </ul>
<Wild_Man> 586 has <strong>The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:</strong>
<Wild_Man> <ul>
<Wild_Man> <li>And many others</li>
<Wild_Man> </ul>
<Wild_Man> My bad I didn't notice
<krytarik> Bashing-om: To be more specific, 1.) looks like you put the list closing markup only after the "Upcoming Meetings and Events" header, and 2.) you dropped the empty line ahead of the list.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looking once more.
<krytarik> And as a follow-up to the Ubuntu Blog situation, seems like they've changed the website from 'blog.ubuntu.com' into 'ubuntu.com/blog', and at the same time the link in the feed from 'insights.ubuntu.com' to 'admin.insights.ubuntu.com' while it wasn't even right before anymore for a long time either, and now it doesn't even redirect to the proper place anymore and the site looks totally ...
<krytarik> ... different too - while on 'ubuntu.com/blog' there is no indication of a feed either.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: fixed "Upcoming Meetings and Events" // looked about and seems all is ok now on ther forum post.
<krytarik> Yeah, to me too!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wow Finally ! - Now I am going to wonder what is the cause. Go for next week and pay especial attention ?
<krytarik> Well, the issue is one cannot really discern those non-breaking spaces from normal ones in the Google Doc - neither visually nor by using the search feature.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: How about I go through Gdoc and replace all the new lines ?
<krytarik> And if as it seems, the app just converts normal spaces into those ones as it pleases, then from now on we can never be sure about them anymore..
<krytarik> I'm guessing you mean spaces there, but see above.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Exactly, seems a good thought to re-do the new lines - at least then have a known value there.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: In tbis issue I did run into many instance of double spaces that I manually removed that extra space.
<krytarik> Yeah, even though the GDoc is already cleared, I just noticed a few in it still either while checking the other thing.
<krytarik> And well, it should work for me to copypaste the whole thing as it is currently from the GDoc and just replace what Vim deems not usual spaces - but as I said, if it randomely decides to convert them back again, or on adding new content while preparing a new issue..
<krytarik> ..Well lol, it doesn't work either. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Something smells real fishy :(
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Sorry, didn't realize you still had the other issue in mind too there.. :P
<krytarik> Oh, and you forgot to put the meeting dates at the links.
<krytarik> Heh, and while I move on to other things supposedly more pleasant, I get notice of Canonical having been hacked on GitHub: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20373009
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 39 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-39/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: The DevOps guide to IoT projects @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/09/the-new-devops-journey-in-iot/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: 如何在Mac上配置Kubernetes @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/09/how-to-install-kubernetes-on-mac/
<guiverc2> i just noted (via my liferea feed) fridge didn't list names (uwn #586), corrected
<krytarik> guiverc2: Yeah, that's another issue we've noticed yesterday due to Google Doc changing normal spaces to non-breaking ones - thanks for fixing it there at least!  (It was already in the previous post.)
<guiverc2> Wild_Man hasn't been well, so it'd be easy to miss given ill-state (I miss heaps normally!)
<guiverc2> yeah see it now in 585, I hadn't noticed that before
<guiverc2> usual suspects added to 585 as well
<guiverc2> thanks krytarik :)
<krytarik> Sure.  And hah, indeed. :P
<krytarik> And yeah, while I usually scroll over the Fridge post in my feeds, I seem to have missed it last week too.
<guiverc2> no idea if this is the issue, but I've found if i paste from some editors I have more issues than others, eg. xfce's mousepad is great, featherpad (lxqt) isn't, but maybe it's just how I copy/pasted..  (and I didn't notice 585 either last week!)
<guiverc2> (I think i had issues with gedit too; no idea what DE Wild_Man uses or if he loads script created text into editor for copy/paste)
<krytarik> No, the issue really is at copying the content from the Google Doc to the wiki in the first place - then the scripts can't work properly because some spaces or unusual ones.
<guiverc2> okay, anyway I'm heading to bed.  night.
<krytarik> Sleep well!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Hey Microsoft, why is the Skype Snap app hopelessly outdated? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146479 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNU Linux-Libre 5.2 Kernel Released for Those Seeking 100% Freedom for Their PCs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnu-linux-libre-5-2-kernel-released-for-those-seeking-100-freedom-for-their-pcs-526671.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76's Linux-Powered Thelio Desktops Now Available with AMD Ryzen Gen 3 CPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-s-linux-powered-thelio-desktops-now-available-with-amd-ryzen-gen-3-cpus-526673.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: MAAS 2.6 – ESXi storage, multiple gateways, HTTP boot and more @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/09/maas-2-6-released/
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 586 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-586/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Devs Want to ‘Drop Snap Support’ from GNOME Software @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146509 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It Just Got Easier to Install the (Terrific) Foliate ePub Reader on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146534 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 68 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145967 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ethical Hacking OS Kali Linux Is Now Available on the Raspberry Pi 4 Computer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ethical-hacking-os-kali-linux-is-now-available-for-the-raspberry-pi-4-computer-526684.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-11
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Are you free ?
<krytarik> ..Just shoot, pal! >_>
<Bashing-om> That double line-spacong I am experiencing from Gdoc. reference my testing in blogospere -> my copy is: https://termbin.com/mzzh
<Bashing-om>  Note that no other sites I copy from experience this issue. I have been through the Gdoc settings and I can find no solution, My thought is that when I remove that extra line-space in the wiki it removes more than is apparent such that the formatting is hosed.
<krytarik> Someone changes the background color on the Google Doc.  ..And yeah, testing if I get the same.
<krytarik> Heh yeah, still not getting that here.
<krytarik> What editor did you use again?
<Bashing-om> mousepad on xfce. Got a thought to reboot into wayland 18.04 with firefox and see what happens there.
<krytarik> Yeah no, same-same here.  Also, if you still remember where you changed the background color, please change it back.. >_>
<Bashing-om> I do remember :) .. but not the original color .. white ?
<krytarik> Do you use some clipboard manager?
<krytarik> Yeah, I'd guess.
<Bashing-om> kyNo clipboard manager in use.
<krytarik> Also, since I see it along the way right now, as I mentioned earlier, I think we'll have to convert all 'admin.insights.ubuntu.com' URLs into 'ubuntu.com/blog' ones..
<krytarik> Bashing-om: ..Ok, let's exclude that the double newlines issue has got to do with the used editor: Does it also happen if you paste it anywhere else, e.g. directly into the wiki editor?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Pasting into the WIKI editor is what drew my attention to my issue. Strange that no other copying from other sites experience this.
<Bashing-om> Booting into Wayland .,. back in a bit.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wayland/firefox. take a bit to set up and I test the Gdoc copy.
<krytarik> Wonder if there is a user-specific Google Docs setting you might have changed..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Not that I am aware of .. this double line has been happening for about 3 weeks.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Did you already rule out that it's got to do with your Firefox profile?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: In Waylamd FF -- no issue .. my daily is 18.04 Xubuntu running with chromium, So the problem is on my system between chromiun and mousepad. And yes I have deleted all caches in chromium... hummmm what else to so ?
<Bashing-om> rebooting back to the problem - will keep probing why the issue is only apparent with Gdoc.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Issue is the clipboard !
<Bashing-om> krytarik: guiverc2 Now I do have something I can bite on :)
<guiverc2> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E14 – Sega Rally Championship @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/07/11/s12e14-sega-rally-championship/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Fedora is ‘Disabling’ the Snap Plugin for GNOME Software @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146581 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16.3 Desktop Environment Released with More Than 30 Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-3-desktop-environment-released-with-more-than-30-improvements-526695.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Edu 10 Operating System Released as a Complete Linux Solution for Schools @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-edu-10-operating-system-released-as-a-complete-linux-solution-for-schools-526696.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 19.04 Reaches End of Life, KDE Apps 19.08 Arrives on August 15 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-19-04-reaches-end-of-life-kde-apps-19-08-arrives-on-august-15-526697.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Deploying Kubernetes at the edge – Part I: building blocks @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/11/deploying-kubernetes-at-the-edge-part-i-building-blocks/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Brings the Latest Nvidia Graphics Drivers to LTS Users @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146608 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive Video Editor Updated with More than 70 Bug Fixes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146653 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: A Brighter Future is Forecast for GNOME’s Weather App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146546 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: My Debian 10 (buster) Report @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/07/12/my-debian-10-buster-report/
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: PSA: Ubuntu 18.10 Reaches End of Life Next Week @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146208 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pitivi Video Editor Picking Up Several Improvements in Google Summer of Code 2019 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146703 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: FreeOffice July Update Adds MS Office 2019 Support, Classic Interface Option @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146745 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI587 up for review and acceptance.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Hairdressers with Supposedly Funny Pun Names I’ve Visited Recently @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/hairdressers-with-supposedly-funny-pun-names-ive-visited-recently
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Due to last week's issues, I only looked at the formatting so far, and it seems like there aren't any funky spaces in the issue this time - but curiously enough, while we didn't fix previous issues on this, I couldn't find any in those anymore either now..  Other than that, there is an extra empty line after the Blogosphere section and also in the Credits one, and in the Meeting ...
<krytarik> ... Reports one it should read: "Design and Web Team – 8 July 2019" (notice that's an ndash as per usual formatting)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K - will give it a try - We had some parsing issues with the "-" last week. Maybe related though to my clipboard copy issue.
<krytarik> Could you fix that now btw?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: yup :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Done :)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-06
<guiverc> Bashing-om, 3 comments (really really minor) made, plus one :), and I wonder if we should change Ubuntu 19.10 Updates to read "End of Life: 17 July 2020" this time  (but like my other comments it's of no consequence)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Security 101: Encryption, Hashing, and Encoding @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/07/05/security-101-encryption-hashing-and-encoding.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Handwritten Notes App ‘Write’ Adds Split-Pane View, Improved SVG Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186457 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Making the final edits to the WIKI and pushing out.
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post is done with update sections abridged - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs also done. Pending: release to the social medias :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical Developer Advocate Named Microsoft MVP @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/canonical-developer-advocate-named-microsoft-mvp
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: Wrong About Signal @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/wrong-about-signal.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Trim Video Clips on Linux in a Flash with This New GTK App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186508 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Away for a spell - mowing grass.
<guiverc> okay to push 838 to fridge?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ScreenKey Shows Keyboard Presses on Screen in Ubuntu @ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=114810 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 8 Irresistible Icon Themes for Ubuntu & Linux Mint (2020 Edition) @ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=100686 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install WSL 2 on Windows 10 May 2020 Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=180071 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Back - Yup - Clean tpo push to the Fridge.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-638/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> Fridge: spot check checks good :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-07
<guiverc> I can't login to fb sorry; giving up.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^^ Can you log into Facebook ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 638 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-638/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 638 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/06/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-638/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes I can
<Wild_Man> I have been busy trying to refinance my house
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: If the Daughters want to inherit at some point - best kick in now :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I need to post to FB right?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Right - I do not know the status of Twitter.
<Wild_Man> FB is done and Twitter was already done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great! - guiverc Wild_Man -- clear now to wipe Gdoc ? All done now with 638 ?
<guiverc> yep, my "tweeted" comment was twitter done
<Bashing-om> guiverc: OIoopps missed "tweeted
<Bashing-om> " :(
<guiverc> I spend/talk about birds a heap, you maybe where thinking I was referring to birds out the window :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Naw --- in this case I flat out guilty of not paying attention - maybe focused elsewhere :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I am set to wipe Gdoc - go ahead with the wipe ?
<Wild_Man> yes
<Bashing-om> UWN: Wipping Gdoc then :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue639 started :P
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – June 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/the-state-of-robotics-june-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 8th July 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/design-and-web-team-summary-8th-july-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google’s Flutter SDK Can Now Be Used to Make Linux Apps @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186649 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical enables Linux desktop app support with Flutter @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/canonical-enables-linux-desktop-app-support-with-flutter
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MicroK8s HA tech preview is now available @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/microk8s-ha-tech-preview-is-now-available
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to manage snap updates @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/how-to-manage-snap-updates
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E16 – Owls @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/07/09/s13e16-owls/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: kde.org/applications site now with more App Stores and Downloads @ https://jriddell.org/2020/07/09/kde-org-applications-site-now-with-more-app-stores-and-downloads/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian 8 "Jessie" LTS Is Now Dead for Good @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-8-jessie-is-now-dead-for-good-530501.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 98 – Nonagon @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e98/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 98 – Nonagon @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e98/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: Ubuntu Support of AWS Graviton2 Instances @ https://powersj.io/post/ubuntu-aws-graviton2/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Support of AWS Graviton2 Instances @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/ubuntu-aws-graviton2
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Oliver Grawert: Building snap packages on Ubuntu Core @ https://ograblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/10/building-snap-packages-on-ubuntu-core/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Upgrade to Linux Mint 20 [Step by Step Guide] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=186799 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Comparing 3 Great Web Security Books @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/07/10/comparing-3-great-web-security-books.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simon Quigley: Adventures in Writing @ https://medium.com/@tsimonq2/adventures-in-writing-d45716a01ec6?source=rss-abe8950a00ea------2
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 19.10 End of Life and Current Support Statuses @ https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-10-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Dröge: Live loudness normalization in GStreamer & experiences with porting a C audio filte... @ https://coaxion.net/blog/2020/07/live-loudness-normalization-in-gstreamer-experiences-with-porting-a-c-audio-filter-to-rust/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: UWN: As I can not access Forbes site the articles in "In The Press" section I can not summarize. Can you do them ?
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-12
<guiverc> no probs...  (FYI: I tend to think of no space between heading & URL line as not yet ready for summary, )
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Thanks and will henceforth no spacing out in Gdoc :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Russell John: Bootloader Fix on NVMe Drive @ https://russelljohn.net/journal/2020/07/bootloader-fix-on-nvme-drive/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #177 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-177/
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI639 up for review and final edits - Gdoc comments remain outstanding: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue636 :D
<Bashing-om> issue 539 ! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue639 *
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Love RSS? Check out NewsFlash Feed Reader for Linux Desktops @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_SucJaKrW64/news-flash-gtk-feed-reader-linux (by Joey Sneddon)
<Unit193> ~rss show OMG!Ubuntu
<SwissBot> lemme fetch it...
<SwissBot> using old data
<SwissBot> Channel : OMG! Ubuntu!
<SwissBot> 2020/07/12 20:03 :: Love RSS? Check out NewsFlash Feed Reader for Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/news-flash-gtk-feed-reader-linux (by Joey Sneddon)
<SwissBot> 2020/07/10 14:15 :: How to Upgrade to Linux Mint 20 (Step by Step Guide) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/upgrade-to-linux-mint-20 (by Joey Sneddon)
<SwissBot> 2020/07/08 15:00 :: Google & Ubuntu Team Up to Bring Flutter Apps to Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/flutter-sdk-linux-desktop (by Joey Sneddon)
<SwissBot> 2020/07/06 21:54 :: Trim Video Clips on Linux Fast with This New GTK App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/simple-video-trimmer-app-for-linux (by Joey Sneddon)
<SwissBot> 2020/07/06 16:12 :: Handwritten Notes App ‘Write’ Adds Split-Pane View, Improved SVG Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/write-note-taking-app-update (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> ~rss show phoronix.com
<SwissBot> I don't know any feeds named phoronix.com
<Bashing-om> ~rss show https://www.phoronix.com/
<SwissBot> I don't know any feeds named https://www.phoronix.com/
<Bashing-om> ~rss list
<SwissBot> cmst (atom), fridge (watched), ftpmaster-in (ftpmaster), ilovecoffee, kernel, omg!ubuntu ("") (watched), pianobar (atom), planet (force_unicode) (watched), platform, portugal (watched), security (watched), softpedia (softpedia) (watched), uwn-commits (watched), veracrypt, xfce4-announce, xubuntu-artwork (atom), xubuntu-default-settings (atom), xubuntu-docs (atom), xubuntu-seed
